# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كاتبة تتهم الشيخ القرني بسرقة 90% من كتابها

## ابراهيم النخعي

شنت سلوى العضيدان صاحبة كتاب "هكذا هزموا اليأس" الصادر في العام 2007 هجوما على الداعية الإسلامي الدكتور عائض القرني واتهمته بأنه سطا على 90 في المائة من كتابها !!، ونشرها في كتابه الذي وقّعه أخيراً في معرض الرياض الدولي للكتاب "لا تيأس". 

في اتصال هاتفي أجرته إيلاف مع وكيل المؤلفة وزوجها ناصر العضيدان، قال الأخير إن مفاوضات جرت بينه وبين عائض القرني قبل رفع القضية وخروجها للإعلام، لكن القرني رفض بعض الشروط التي طلبها مقابل وأد الموضوع وإنهائه.

وشرح العضيدان "عرضنا عليه شروطاً ثلاثة، أولها أن يعتذر خطياً، والثاني أن يمتنع عن طبعه مرة أخرى أو ترجمته، والثالث بأن يسحبه من الأسواق"، لكن القرني رفض الشرط الأخير، وعرض تسوية مالية بطريقة اعتبرها العضيدان غير لائقة.

وذكر العضيدان "ربما يعتقد البعض أنني وزوجتي نتهم القرني، ولكننا هنا نؤكد الأمر قطعياً، ولا نرى فيه اتهاماً، وأضاف "بعدما اكتشفنا الموضوع إبان معرض الكتاب، أرسلت لدار النشر التي طبعت كتاب القرني، وبعدها أتصل بي 3 أشخاص من المعروفين على مستوى المجتمع، وقالوا إنهم يريدون أن يشفعوا لدي عن القرني، فلما طلبت منهم أن يؤكدوا لي أنه هو من طلب شفاعتهم، أجابوا بالاثبات، وقبلت شفاعتهم، ولكن بشرط أن يتصل بي الشيخ نفسه".

وأكمل العضيدان قائلاً "هاتفني القرني، وأكد أنه على استعداد أن يحلّ الموضوع، وأن يقدم كل مايرضي المؤلفة، وبناء على ذلك طلبت الشروط الثلاثة، لكنه رفض آخرها، وهنا انتهت الاتصالات بيني وبينه".

وأوضح العضيدان أن زوجته تأثرت كثيراً بما حدث من القرني، خصوصاً وأنها كانت تعتبره قدوة لها مثل الكثيرين من محبي الشيخ. 

وتذكر العضيدان مواقف كثيرة وقفت فيها زوجته مع القرني، خصوصاً عندما أعلن اعتزاله قبل سنوات، وكتبت مقالاً تثنيه فيه عن ذلك. وكان ذلك المقال أحد أسباب تراجع القرني عن مقاله، بحسب القرني نفسه في حديث موثق لمجلة المختلف الكويتية.

وبحسب العضيدان، فإن السرقات من الكتاب بلغت أكثر من 85 فصلاً نقلت قصاً ولصقاً، وأكد العضيدان أن القرني نقل حتى بعض الأخطاء المطبعية التي ارتكبت في كتاب زوجته.

ما يجدر ذكره أن كتاب العضيدان موثق رسمياً ومعتمد في مكتبات بعض الجهات الرسمية السعودية مثل وزارة التربية والتعليم والسجون.

من جهته، الموضوع الذي من المنتظر حال ثبوته أن يسبب جدلاً واسعاً حول الشيخ القرني، خصوصاً وأنه من صقور الصحوة في مراحلها الذهبية، وأحد أهم شخصياتها على مدى السنوات العشرين الماضية. 

تعليق:
الكتب التي ينتجها شخص أو أشخاص تعد حقا لهم لأنها نوع من أنواع أموالهم لا يحق لأحد التعدي عليها بأي صورة إلا بإذنهم وقد حرم الله التعدي على الأموال والأصل في هذا الكتاب والسنة والإجماع والمعقول. أما الكتاب : فقول الله تعالى: ]يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل إلا أن تكون تجارة عن تراض منكم[]وأما السنة: فقول رسول الله : (إن دماءكم وأموالكم وأعراضكم عليكم حرام كحرمة يومكم هذا في شهر كم هذا في بلدكم هذا).
 أما الإجماع : فإنه منعقد على حرمة الأموال وتحريم التعدي عليها مالم تكن أعيانها محرمة في ذاتها كالخمر أو الميتة أوكل عين محرمة في الشرع.
أما المعقول فإن صاحب المال يكتسبه بجهده أو بأي وسيلة مشروعة فلا يعقل إذن أن يباح لأحد التعدي عليه لأن ذلك مما يفسد أحوال الناس وهذا الإفساد يعد من الفساد في الأرض الذي نهى الله عنه نهي تحريم

وقد عد الفقهاء رحمهم الله تعالى سرقة الكتب في حكم سرقة الأموال لكونها مالا منقولا يحرز وينقل ويتصرف فيه.. ولكن العيب كل العيب أن يصدر هذا التصرف المشين_ان ثبت_ من الدعاة الى الله الذين يفترض أن يكونوا بعيدين كل البعد عن هذه الشبهات والتكسب بالحرام .

----------


## مبتدئة

مع احترامي للأخ الفاضل 

أود معرفة الفائدة والغرض من طرح هذا الموضوع - إن صحّت الرواية - .. هل هو التشهير أو تصيد الأخطاء ؟

ولو أخطأ أحدنا ، هل يسرُّه أن تـُكتب به المقالات أو " من ستر مسلما ستره الله يوم القيامة "

مع اعتذاري لو أخطأت .

----------


## أبوبثينة الجزائري

قالوا ...........................خ  وصاً وأنه من صقور الصحوة في مراحلها الذهبية، وأحد أهم شخصياتها على مدى السنوات العشرين الماضية . وأقول : ولكن عند من ؟ .
وما هو منتظر أكبر وأبعد .....نسأل الله الستر .

----------


## اسلام نت

انا الحقيقة مع راي الاخوة ماهو الهدف من وضع مثل هذه المشاركات

----------


## أسـامة

> انا الحقيقة مع راي الاخوة ماهو الهدف من وضع مثل هذه المشاركات


الهدف هو التنكيل بمن يبيح لنفسه التعدي على الآخرين.
وكذلك فإنه مناشدة لغيره.. كفى سرقة!
فهناك من يسرق التحقيقات.. وهناك من يسرق الأعمال... وهناك من يسرق البحوث العلمية.
وقد استفحل هذا الأمر بشكل سيء جدا. والتنكيل بهؤلاء تعزير لهم ليكفوا عن الاعتداء.

----------


## عبدالرحمن الحنبلي

لا اعتقد شخص مثل القرني يحتاج لذلك وربما هنالك توارد افكار الرجل يملك ارث علمي ممنهج 

وعرف عن القرني دماثه الخلق وقوة وسلامة الطرح ولا يحتاج لمثل هذا

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

الهدف من وضع هذه المشاركات هو الزجر، و إذا علم الجاني أن حاله سينكشف و ينقلب عليه وبالا فإنه سيرتدع وهو كذلك نصرة للمظلوم. 

عن أسماء ، أن امرأة ، قالت : " يا رسول الله ، إن لي ضرة ، فهل علي جناح إن تشبعت من زوجي غير الذي يعطيني ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : المتشبع بما لم يعط كلابس ثوبي زور." [رواه البخاري]

عن جابر ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من أعطي عطاء فوجد فليجز به ، ومن لم يجد فليثن ، فإن من أثنى فقد شكر ، ومن كتم فقد كفر ، ومن تحلى بما لم يعطه كان كلابس ثوبي زور " ، قال أبو عيسى [الترمذي] : هذا حديث حسن غريب ، وفي الباب عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر ، وعائشة ، ومعنى قوله : " ومن كتم فقد كفر " يقول : قد كفر تلك النعمة. 

كذلك علينا أن ننتبه أن الأمر مازال في طور الإدعاء و لم يحصل نظر في الموضوع من محكمة او ما شابهه، لذلك على المرء أن يتريث قبل إلقاء الحكم. 

إضافة على الهامش، أنا أيضا من محبي الشيخ عائض القرني و قد استفدت منه كثيرا أيام المراهقة و بداية الإلتزام، فأسأل الله أن يوفقه لإصلاح هذا الأمر و الرجوع إلى الحق فضيلة.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

الشيخ عائض القرني عرفناه وعرفنا جهوده في الدعوة إلى الله تعالى, وما عهدنا الشيخ سارقا, وأما سلوى وزوجها فلا ندري من هما وما حقيقة دعواهما, وأنا أسأل هؤلاء الأفاصل النخعي وأسامة وأبا هارون هل صح عندكم الخبر, وقامت عندكم البينة في الشيخ عائض حتى يشهِّر به الأولُ وينكّل به الثاني ويزجره الثالث ويجعله متشبعا بما لم يُعط ولابسا ثوبي زورُ اتقوا الله في أنفسكم وفي أعراض أعيان المسلمين وانظروا إلى ما يخرج من أفواهكم وما تخطه أيديكم وراعوا حرمة أعراضهم أم أن الأمر صادف هوى في النفوس و"لهوى النفوس سريرة لا تُعلم"  
الله المستعــان.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

الأخ أبو هارون الجزائري لم أطلع علي مشاركتك الأخيرة ولكن أقول تعليقا:



> كذلك علينا أن ننتبه أن الأمر مازال في طور الإدعاء و لم يحصل نظر في  الموضوع من محكمة او ما شابهه، لذلك على المرء أن يتريث قبل إلقاء الحكم.


الحمد لله إذ تبصرتَ وقدكان ينبغي لك التريث وترك العجلة قبل أن تكتب ما كتبتَ
وأمــا:



> أنا أيضا من محبي الشيخ عائض القرني


فلا أظن هذا الكلام يستقيم عند من يقرأ هذا:



> قالوا ...........................خ  و  صاً وأنه من صقور الصحوة في مراحلها الذهبية، وأحد أهم شخصياتها على مدى السنوات العشرين الماضية . وأقول : ولكن عند من ؟ .
> وما هو منتظر أكبر وأبعد .....نسأل الله الستر .


والرجوع إلى الحق فضيــلة

----------


## أسـامة

> هل صح عندكم الخبر


السائل يستفسر: ما الهدف من وضع مثل هذه المواضيع؟
والإجابة ما قد قرأته في مشاركتي.
إلا إن كنت ترى أني أتهمه بشخصه أو أني أهتم بأمره أصلا أو أحمل عليه لتقول هوى نفس!! ربما تجده عند من يعلي من شأنه أكثر مما يستحق! ومثله أولى بالنصح! ودمتم!!

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

الإخوة تنبهوا إلى أمر مهم ، قبل أن تقولوا ما فائدة هذا الموضوع ، هناك فرقة مجرحين ، ومثل هذه الأخبار تعد متنفس لهم ، فإن نهرتهم فإنما تنهاهم عن ممارسة دينهم.

أما الموضوع فلا فائدة منه ، ومضيعة للوقت.

----------


## أسـامة

> الإخوة تنبهوا إلى أمر مهم ، قبل أن تقولوا ما فائدة هذا الموضوع ، هناك فرقة مجرحين ، ومثل هذه الأخبار تعد متنفس لهم ، فإن نهرتهم فإنما تنهاهم عن ممارسة دينهم.
> 
> أما الموضوع فلا فائدة منه ، ومضيعة للوقت.


سبحان الله.
الرجل ينهى عن التعرض لشخص بعينه.. فتطعن في جملة من الناس بدعوى عريضة قد يندرج تحتها طائفة من المسلمين! واعجباه!

بل هناك فائدة كبرى من التنكيل بأي شخص يثبت عليه التعدي على الآخرين ليكون عبرة لأمثاله، وهذا نوع من أنواع الزجر. والعاقل من يتعظ بغيره!

----------


## خزانة الأدب

الواجب على كاتب الموضوع - قبل الخوض في أعراض الناس - أحد أمرين:
1 - أن يصرح لنا بأنه طابق بين الكتابين وتأكد بنفسه من وقوع السرقة 
2 - أن يصرح بأن مجرد ناقل لدعاوى المرأة وزوجها وأن العهدة عليهم
ولكنَّ الأخ الفاضل لم يبذل أي جهد للتأكد من وقوع السرقة وحدودها، ولم يقف عند النقل المجرَّد للموضوع كما نشر، بل لجأ إلى الحيل اللفظية التي انحاز فيها إلى أحد الطرفين! فمرة ينسب الكلام إليهم، ومرة يقول "إن ثبت"، ويجعل العنوان (*كفى سرقة يا مشايخ!*)، ويفصِّل أحكام السرقة كأنها ثابتة على الشيخ، ونسي أن يذكر أن الكلام في الموضوع لا يكتمل إلا بعد سماع كلام الطرف الثاني، وأن الشيخ غير مدفوع عن التصنيف في الموضوع، بل هو من روَّاده، بشهادة كتابه المشهور (لا تحزن)، وأن موقع (إيلاف) متخصص في حرب الإسلام وأهله ... إلخ

وقد طالعت (الوثائق) التي نشرتها المؤلفة وزوجها فرأيت تهويلاً في الدعوى، ومآل كلامهما إلى أمرين:
1 - أنها سبقت الشيخ إلى الكلام على صبر أيوب عليه السلام وتجربة غاندي والراجحي وفلان وفلان (المقارنة بين فهرس موضوعات الكتابين).
2 - أن الشيخ اقتبس جملتين من كلام الناس سبقت هي إلى اقتباسهما
ولا يخفى أن السرقة الأدبية هي سرقة الشيخ لنصوص من تأليفها وإنشائها، أو لتجارب أشخاص هي عرفتهم ودوَّنت تجاربهم، وليس كلامه على تجارب عامة تكلمت هي عنها، ولا اقتباسه لنصوص سبقت هي إلى اقتباسها. وهذه الموضوعات والاقتباسات المزعوم سرقتها هي ميراث مشترك لجميع الناس، حتى على افتراض أن الشيخ قد طالع كتابها واستمد منه بعض الموضوعات أو بعض الاقتباسات.
ولا يخفى أيضاً أن المؤلفة لم ترحل إلى الهند مثلاً لاكتشاف جوانب مجهولة من سيرة غاندي، وإنما اعتمدت على الموجود في الموسوعات ومواقع الإنترنت!
ولا يخفى أيضاً أن سرقة 90% من كتاب يسهل إثباته بتصوير صفحتين من الكتابين وتلوين النصوص المشتركة! ولأمر ما تجاهلت المؤلفة تقديم هذا الدليل القاطع، ولجأت إلى تقديم إحصائية بعناوين الفصول المشتركة!
فالتهويل - بل الجهل بمعنى السرقة الأدبية - هو الطابع الغالب على الموضوع، وقد تلقَّفته إيلاف ونفخت فيه لأن لديها أجندة خاصة مع الشيخ عايض وسائر الدعاة.

وقد زعم بعضهم أن الكتابين كليهما مسروقان من كتاب ثالث للكاتب السعودي أحمد سالم بادويلان بعنوان (لا تيأس) [الرياض: دار طويق، 2000م]. وهو خلط آخر في مفهوم السرقة الأدبية. فالتأليف في موضوع اليأس مفتوح لكل من أراد، بشرط أن لا ينسخ كلام الذين سبقوه.

والقول الفصل هو قول الخبراء الفاحصين للكتابين، عندما تتقدم المؤلفة بدعوى قضائية، ولا أظنها ستفعل.

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

الأخ الفاضل خزانة الأدب : لا علاقة لي بالقرني ولا سلوى لا من قريب ولا بعيد .. ولكن المؤمن كيس فطن هناك مقدمات يبنى عليها نتائج ولا توجد دخان من غير نار ! والشمس لا تحجب بغربال !
قولك أن ايلاف نشرته , فعشرات المواقع على الشبكة  نشرته أيضا فهل هي أيضا حرب على الاسلام والدعاة ؟!
واذا لم يكن سرقة ثمانين بابا من كتاب هي ما بين النص الحرفي للعنوان أو تحوير العنوان مع ثبات المحتوى !! فليس هناك ما يسمى سرقة علمية ! ناهيك عن التشابه حتى في الأخطاء الاملائية ! آ من توارد الخواطر هذا ! 

وهذا مقتطف من لقاء مع الكاتبة للتوضيح أكثر:

الوئام التقت المؤلفة سلوى العضيدان وهي مستشارة أسرية ومدربة معتمدة في المؤسسة العامة للتعليم المهني وحاورتها عن ملابسات الموضوع ، ومادار بينها وبين الدكتور القرني ، وحصلت على الوثائق التي وعدت بها الكاتبة عبر صفحتها على الفيس بوك ، والتي تستشهد بها على صدق موقفها ، حيث أكدت بأنها تطالب القرني بالاعتذار الخطي وسحب الكتاب من الأسواق وعدم نشره . ونوضح بأنه تم التواصل مع الشيخ عايض القرني بخصوص ذلك وفي انتظار وصول تعقيبه حيث سيفرد في موضوع لاحق .

- وجهتي اتهاماً للشيخ عايض القرني بسرقة كتابك ” هكذا هزموا اليأس ” وقلتي بأنك تعرضت لأكبر طعنة في حياتك ؟ اشرحي لنا ماحدث ؟

أنا لم أوجه للدكتور عايض القرني اتهاما لأن الإتهام فيه مجال للشك وأن يدافع الإنسان عن نفسه ويوجد الثغرات للخروج منه .. لكني أتيت بحقيقة ساطعة كمثل الشمس في رابعة النهار وبالأدلة والبراهين أن كتاب لا تيأس للدكتور عايض القرني تم سرقة ما نسبته تسعين بالمائة منه من كتابي هكذا هزموا اليأس بنفس صياغتي للمواضيع وبنفس تعليقاتي وبنفس الأخطاء المطبعية والمضحك المبكي أن مقدمتي التي قمت بتأليفها من بنيات أفكاري تم السطو عليها هي أيضا وأدرجت ضمن مواضيع الكتاب .

نعم تعرضت لأكبر طعنة في حياتي فالدكتور القرني كان بالنسبة لي قدوة للكفاح والمثابرة والاعتماد على الذات ومنارة

مضيئة تسترشد بها بإذن الله أشرعة النفس حين تتجاذبها أمواج الحياة وحين اعتزل وكتب قصيدته القرار الأخير وأغلق عليه باب بيته كنت من أوائل الناس الذين ساندوه ودعموه بالقلم والدفاع عنه وكتبت يومها مقالة في جريدة الجزيرة بعنوان ( عايض القرني لا تحزن ) أرفقت لكم صورة منها وقد قال فيما بعد أنها من أكثر المقالات التي أثرت فيه .

وحين طبعت كتابي عام 2007 كان الدكتور عايض القرني من أوائل الأشخاص الذين أهديتهم كتابي هكذا هزموا اليأس وكم سعدت حين وصلني منه خطاب شكر وثناء ..!

لكن كل ذلك انهار فجأة وتداعى أمام ناظري بشكل لم يستوعبه عقلي تماما إلى الآن .. نعم الدكتور عايض القرني طعنني طعنة موجعة حين سرق مني جهد أربع سنوات كاملة قضيتها في إعداد وجمع مادة كتابي هكذا هزموا اليأس .. أتدرون ما معنى أن أكون مؤلفة وأم لطفل توحدي .. لقد كنت أهرع لإتمام صفحات كتابي حين كان يغفو طفلي بعد عناء ويهدأ بعد صخب ويستكين بعد جهد ..إنها قمة المعاناة والكفاح والجهد والصمود لقد كنت أسرق وقتا لأتمم كتابي ولم أكن اعلم أن هناك من سيأتي ويسرق كتابي بين عشية وضحاها ؟!!

- ماوجه التشابه بين المؤلفين ؟

كتاب لا تيأس استنساخ من كتاب هكذا هزموا اليأس

- لماذا لانقول بأن الأمر مجرد توارد خواطر ؟

توارد الخواطر لا يكون في خمس وثمانون موضوعا من أصل سبع وتسعون موضوعا ..!!

- ماهي الأدلة على اتهامك للقرني ، والتي وعدت بها في صفحتك على الفيس بوك لكي يحكم الجمهور على أساسها ؟

لقد قمت بعمل جدول دقيق يوضح موضوعات كتابي هكذا هزموا اليأس وموضوعات كتاب لاتيأس للدكتور القرني

وها انا أضعه بين أيديكم فقارنوا واحكموا بما يرضي الله بغض النظر عن سلوى العضيدان وعايض القرني

- هل دار بينك وبين القرني نقاش حول هذا الأمر ؟

لم أتحدث إليه شخصيا لكن الحوار كان بينه وبين زوجي واستمعت إليه كاملا حيث اعترف الدكتور بوضوح بأن هناك سطو على كتابي وأنه يأسف لذلك .
وقد كانت شروطي لحل الأمر وديا كالتالي :-

1. 1. اعتذار خطي من الدكتور القرني على ما حدث من سرقة الكتاب .
2. 2. تعهد من الدكتور ومن الناشر بعدم طباعة الكتاب وترجمته ونشره داخليا أو خارجيا .
3. 3. سحب الكتاب من الأسواق وإتلافه .





- بماذا انتهى ؟

لم يوافق الدكتور على بعض الشروط فانتهى التفاوض بيننا .

- تعليقاتك في الفيس بوك تشير إلى تعرضك لحملة انتقادات وتشويه ، ممن كانت ؟ وما الهدف منها ؟
نعم تعرضت لحملة نقد وتشويه شرسة سواء في المنتديات الإلكترونية أو الإيميل وصدقني أنا لا ألومهم فهم في حالة صدمة مثلي تماما فما حدث لا يصدقه عقل ..!!

توضيح المؤلفة التي خصت به الوئام :

واليكم الحقائق بالجداول والأرقام



الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على المصطفى.. هل يعقل أن امضي 4سنوات من الكد والسهر والمعاناة لتأليف كتابي من حيث إنني أم لطفل توحدي ومعلمة..الخ. ثم يأتي رجل يُحسب من فضلاء المجتمع وللأسف ليقوم بسرقة كتابي بين عشية وضحاه ويكتب اسمه عليه ويقوم بالتوقيع عليه في معرض الكتاب2011م على انه هو صاحب الكتاب ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله.

واليكم هذا البيان الذي يحتوي على ثلاث جداول وملاحظه وخلاصة موضح ومدعم بأرقام الصفحات وعناوين الموضوعات المسروقة من كتابي هكذا هزموا اليأس إلى كتاب لا تيأس للمطابقة.. واثبات بان العملية فقط “نسخ ولصق” ولا أقول إلا حسبي الذي هو حسبي.. نعم المولى ونعم النصير...الخ..ا.ه

وأزيدك من الشعر بيت حول عدم رد القرني على اتهامات سلوى , يقول رئيس تحرير الوئام :
(
بحكم أن الموضوع تم إثارته ( الوئام ) .. فراح أوضح لكم آلية تسلسل نشر الخبر وبعض الكواليس بحكم أنني رئيس تحرير الصحيفة والزميل تركي الروقي(المالك والمشرف العام ) هو من تابع المادة ونشرها ..,,

* نحن متواصلين بشكل (دائم ) هاتفياً مع الشيخ عائض القرني حول أي مادة تتعلق به ويتفضل مشكوراً بالرد علينا بشكل فوري .
* قبل عدة أيام نشرنا قراءة لـ مقال له نشر في الشرق الأوسط , وتواصل معنا برسالة شكر عبر الجوال أشاد فيها بالموقع وتفاعله معه .
* في نفس اليوم اللي وصلتنا رسالة جواله .. وصلتنا مادة الأستاذة / سلوى ..,
- أخذنا توضيحاتها بالكامل .. أتصلنا بالشيخ عائض , ولكنه تجاهل اتصالاتنا .
* أرسلنا له رسالة بأقوال الكاتبة سلوى .. وأيضاً تجاهل الرد .
* أخرنا نشر المادة 24 ساعة بعد رسالتنا إليه .. قلنا لعل الرد يصل .. ولكنه تجاهل الرد ..,,
نشرنا الخبر وتركنا جزئية أوضحنا من خلالها أنه في حالة وصول رد من الشيخ عائض سيتم نشرها في موضوع مستقل .. ولكن للأسف جواله مغلق من الثلاثاء ( خدمة موجود ) ورسائل الجوال يتم استلامها عبر طلب تقرير .. وتجاهلها بكل أسف ...,,

أحبتت أن أضيف هذه النقاط حتى لاينتظر أحد " رد " الطرف الآخر كما قرأت في الكثير من الردود .)

ثم ثانيا : كان في برنامج الدين المعاملة في الاذاعة الذي يقدمه المذيع الدكتور عبدالعزيز الزير مداخلة للكاتبة حول هذه القضية ,كان هناك تنسيق بين المذيع الدكتور عبدالعزيز الزير و بين  القرني على  خروجه  لـ توضيح موقفه من الخبر الذي نشرته الوئام و كان يتحدث تحت الهواء مع مقدم البرنامج ، عندما هم بـ الخروج على  الهواء اغلق السماعة !! ، و تداخل زوج الكاتبة و قال ما قاله ، و طالب المذيع  القرني بـ الاتصال و الدفاع عن نفسهِ ،،

لا اظنه سـ يخرج في القريب لـ يبرر موقفه ، فـ بعد انتشار الخبر خصوصاً ان الكاتبة قدمت له فرصة على طبق من ذهب بعيداً عن الآعلام لكنه ابى ان يستغل هذه الفرصة لـ نفسه ،،

لم تطالبه بـ بالخروج بالاعلام و الاعتذار لها ، كل ما هناك انها طلبت منه تقديم اعتذار خطي لها و سحب كتابه لا تيأس من المكتبات و منع نشره داخلياً و خارجياً ولكنه رفض و سقط سقوطاً ذريعاً ،،
ولكننا سننتظر رد الطرف الآخر !

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> واذا لم يكن سرقة ثمانين  بابا من كتاب هي ما بين النص الحرفي للعنوان أو تحوير العنوان مع ثبات  المحتوى !! فليس هناك ما يسمى سرقة علمية ! ناهيك عن التشابه حتى في  الأخطاء الاملائية ! آ من توارد الخواطر هذا !


صدقت بارك الله فيك، وهذا هو بيت القصيد (سرقة ثمانين باباً)
ولكنك في منتدى طلبة علم، وهم يعرفون السرقة بمقارنة النصوص
فلو أردتُ تأليف كتاب عن الشعر الجاهلي فسيكون هناك باب لامرئ القيس وباب لزهير ... إلخ، وهذه الأبواب موجودة في كل كتاب عن الشعر الجاهلي!!
وأي كتاب عن الصبر واليأس سيكون فيه باب عن صبر أيوب
فعناوين الأبواب لا تعني شيئا، وقد أوضحت لك ذلك فتجاهلته
فلعلك تثبت دعواك بإيراد النص الكامل لباب واحد من الثمانين في الكتابين (تصوير أو نصوص)
وإن كان الباب الواحد طويلا فأكتفي منك بإيراد نص صفحة واحدة من كتابها وما يقابلها من الكتاب الآخر
نريد أن نرى السرقة بالدليل القاطع
أما تكرير القيل والقال والمقابلات الصحفية فلا يغني شيئاً
كما أرجو أن تحزم أمرك، وتترك العبارت الهلامية (ولا توجد دخان من غير نار ! والشمس لا تحجب بغربال !)، وتقول بدلا من ذلك: لقد تأكدت بنفسي من صحة التهمة
وقد طالبتك بذلك أيضا فتجاهلته أيضاً
وللعلم: لا علاقة لي بالشيخ ولا أتذكر أنني رأيته في حياتي

----------


## محرز الباجي

أحسنت يا خزانة الأدب  أجبت فأجدت  وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كفى بالمرء كذبا أن يحدث بكل ما سمع ومثل هذه المسائل الخطيرة لا يجوز فيها نقل الأخبار من باب العهدة على الراوي بل إما خبرا يقينا ببرهان وإما الصمت وأن لا يكون المسلم مفتاحا للشر قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت

----------


## عبدالله ابورغد

اتق الله يا صاحب الموضوع 
كفى بالمرء كذباً أن يحدث بكل ما سمع

----------


## خزانة الأدب

للعلم
الأخ الفاضل جعل عنوان الموضوع:
*كفى سرقة يا مشايخ!* 
وهذا العنوان من إنشائه بطبيعة الحال
ومعناه:
1 - أن السرقة ثابتة في نظره 
2 - أن السرقة هي ديدن المشايخ وليست قاصرة على عايض القرني
3 - أن سرقاتهم قد تجاوزت جميع الحدود والخطوط ويجب عليهم الخجل والاكتفاء بالميسور

فلا أزال أطالب الأخ بإيراد صفحة واحدة من الكتابين لإثبات دعواه العظيمة:
فإن السرقات من الكتاب بلغت أكثر من 85 فصلاً نقلت قصاً ولصقاً 
وإذا كانت المؤلفة نفسها لم تستطع تصوير صفحة أو باب، واشتغلت بتأليف فهرس الأبواب بالإكسل، وتظليل عناوين الأبواب المشتركة فقط، فلا أعتقد أن الأخ يستطيع أكثر من ترديد كلامها

وأما قول الأخ



> قولك أن ايلاف نشرته , فعشرات المواقع على الشبكة نشرته أيضا فهل هي أيضا حرب على الاسلام والدعاة ؟!


فجوابه أن يراجع القارئ الكريم أصل الموضوع [المشاركة #1 أعلاه]، وسيجد أن كلامه كله منقول من إيلاف بدون ذكر المصدر! وإيلاف هي التي قالت عن الشيخ (من صقور الصحوة)، أي إن الصحوة التي هؤلاء صقورها ساقطة أخلاقيا، وهي تقريبا نفس عبارة الأخ (كفى سرقة أيها المشايخ)!! 
وحال المواقع الأخرى كذلك المقال فيها منقول من إيلاف! 
فالموضوع أصله من إيلاف!
والأخ نقله من إيلاف قص ولزق، بدون ذكر المصدر، واتفق مع إيلاف على أنها مشكلة صحوة ومشايخ، ثم أردفه بتعليق صبَّ فيه المزيد من الزيت على النار لإحراق الشيخ وإحراجه، ولكنه قال في آخر سطر (إن ثبت)!!!
وعندما نبَّهتُ إلى المصدر اعتصم بوجوده في عشرات المواقع الأخرى

والقارئ الكريم يعلم حال إيلاف وصاحبها عثمان العمير - هداه الله - من الدعاة، منذ عشرات السنين، وتطبيله لكل متردية ونطيحة، حتى إنه عقد بابا ثابتا بعنوان (نساء إيلاف) للمطربات والممثلات وعارضات الأزياء، وما أدري بأي اعتبار جعلهنَّ نساء لجريدته! والموقع محجوب في السعودية!
وصاحب الموقع صحافي من الطراز الأول - مهنيًّا - ويعرف أصول المهنة كما يعرف نفسه، ومع ذلك لم يستطع تسديد ضربة صحفية قاتلة بتصوير صفحات من الكتابين!

وقد تعرض الشيخ عايض حفظه الله خاصة لأعظم الكيد والظلم - في شرفه وعرضه - من هؤلاء الليبراليين، ويبدو أنهم لم ينتهوا بعد [وأنا لا أقصد المؤلفة ههنا]، وأستكثر على الأخ الكريم أن ينساق وراءهم

فأكرر الطلب البسيط: صورة صفحة واحدة!
أو يعترف الأخ بأنه مجرد ناقل لكلام لم يتأكد من صحته، ويعتذر عن عنوانه وإضافاته وتعليقاته وتأكيداته ومجادلاته
وأذكِّره بقوله تعالى (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبيَّنوا أن تصيبوا قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين)

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

اتق الله يا اخي الكريم، هل عرض المسلم أصبح رخيصا عندك لهذه الدرجة.

----------


## أبوالبركات

كلام الشيخ خزانة الأدب علمي صحيح ، فلنترك الكلام الإنشائي ونقل الأخبار ولنبدأ في طرح الأدلة والإثباتات
وإلا سوف تكون المسألة مجرد دعاوى ، ومالم تقم بينات عليها فأصحابها أدعياء.

----------


## ناجي المصري

الإخوة الفضلاء:
لا أعتقد أن إيلاف أول من نشره، بل سبقه موقع الوئام
http://alweeam.com/2011/03/13/%D8%A7...%C2%BB-%D9%84/
ولكن أنا أقول: مع احترامي للشيخ عايض، ولا سيما للحقبة السابقة في تاريخه:
ليست هذه أول قضية مع الشيخ، وليس بمعصوم لا هو لا غيره، وأقول هذا لمعرفتي التامة بأنه فعل أكثر من هذا مع كتاب الشيخ صالح الشامي في الجمع بين الصحيحين، فسرقه بقضه وقضيضه، حتى السقط وقع فيه تماماً! وهو الآن يحاول مع الشيخ صالح أن يلملم الموضوع لئلا ينتشر.
فأنا لا أحتاج لمقال الكاتبة لأعرف أنه سارق للكتب، وهي زلة عظيمة من مثله، يبدو أنها ليست الأولى، وأسأل الله أن تكون الأخيرة! ولاا تُظهر لنا الأيام مخبآت أخرى! (وإن خلتها تخفى على الاناس تعلم).
ونصيحتي للشيخ: اتق الله في نفسك، ولا تدع لأعداء الدين عليهم مدخلاً، لأنهم يستغلون غلطة أي شيخ ليضخموها ويعمموها، فلا تكن عوناً لهم على أهل الخير بهذه الصنائع التي لست بحاجتها، لا مالاً، ولا شهرة!

وأما جدول الكاتبة في دعوى السرقة فأورده لمن أراد يقارن بنفسه ويتأمل، فلم أره في المقال.
والله المعين!

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

يوجد نظام معلوماتي يستعمل في الجامعات الغربية، و لا أدري هل هو متوفر في العالم العربي أم لا، على أي حال، هو برنامج تدخل فيه رسالة البحث ثم يقوم هو بمقارنتها بآلاف الرسائل المتوفرة على الشبكة العنكبوتية لاكتشاف الغش. 

و كثير من الطلبة في الآونة الأخيرة فصلوا من مقاعدهم الدراسية بسبب غشهم. 

فلو استعمل هذا البرنامج عندنا لحل مشاكل عديدة. 

قد يتساءل المرء عن أسباب لجوء المشاهير إلى الأساليب المحظورة و تفسيرها قد يكون بسيطا، فعالم الرياضة يجيبنا على ذلك. 
كثير من الأحيان تسمع أن صاحب الرقم القياسي قد ضبط متلبسا بالمنشطات، مع أنه صاحب أرقام قياسية و لعله حصل عليها بأمانة في سابق الأمر، لكن مع الضغط الذي يعانيه الإنسان من ضرورة تقديم العطاء المستمر و بالبقاء في القمة يلجؤ حينها إلى تناول المنشطات و يقضي بذلك مع الأسف على مشواره الرياضي اللامع بالإنجازات. 

و لكن أعجبني كلام أحد المعلقين أن الشيخ عائض ـ حفظه الله ـ ليس في حاجة لا إلى مال و لا إلى شهرة، فنسأل الله أن يحل هذا الأمر بالتي هي أحسن. 

و لا أظن أي أحد يجرؤ على دخول في صراع المحاكم إذا لم يعتقد إعتقادا جازما أن الحق معه، لأن خسران القضية في محكمة يعني سقوط جميع التكاليف (أتعاب المدعي + أتعاب الخصم) على رأس المدعي و قد تكون مبالغ خيالية.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

الأخ ناجي:
1 - صدقت، الوئام سبقت إيلاف ببضع ساعات، ولكن صاحب الموضوع نقله من إيلاف
ومع الأسف لقد حذف الجملة الأولى من كلام إيلاف! وها هي:



> أكد وكيل وزارة الثقافة الاعلام السعودية عبدالرحمن الهزاع عدم علمه بأي دعوى مرفوعة ضد الداعية الإسلامي عايض القرني. وقال الهزاع في حديث خاص لإيلاف إنه ربما تكون الدعوى لا تزال في مراحلها الابتدائية، ولم تصل بعد إلى الجهة المعنية في الوزارة.


2 - إذا كان الشيخ - كما تقول - قد سرق كتاب الجمع بين الصحيحين فالله حسيبه، ولكن لا علاقة بين الموضوعين، وبينهما فروق كثيرة لا يتسع لها المقام
3 - لا أزال أستغرب جدول الكاتبة! والواجب عليها تصوير صفحات من الكتابين!

الأخ أبو هارون:
لا يحتاج الأمر إلى أنظمة معلومات، بل إلى تصوير صفحتين!

----------


## أبو هاجر النجدي

مع الأسف الشديد ليست هذه هي المرة الأولى التي يتهم فيها الأخ عايض القرني بذلك فكتابه عالم السحر يحوي فصلاً منقولاً برمته من موضوعٍ منشورٍ على الشبكة العنكبوتية في بدايات ظهورها عندنا قبل ما يقارب الاثني عشر عاماً.

قال أحد الإخوة في ذلك:

قرأت قبل قليل كتاباً لعايض القرني سماه بـ(عالم السحر) .. 

وكنت أريد معرفة بعض أعراض السحر .. 

فوجدت في الباب الخامس كلاماً عن هذه الأعراض تحت مسمى "علامات لمعرفة المسحور" .. ثم رغبةً في الاستزادة بحثت في الشبكة عن هذه الأعراض فوجدت الموضوع التالي:
http://www.khayma.com/roqia/effact.htm

ولاحظت تطابقاً تاماً بين النقطة التي تتكلم عن هذا الموضوع وبين ما كتبه القرني في هذا الباب .. 

مع العلم أن الكلام الذي وجدته في الشبكة مصدره كتاب البديل الإسلامي .. وإحساناً للظن بعايض حاولت الرجوع لثبت المراجع فلم أجده وضع ثبتاً للمراجع .. وهذا يخالف مقتضى الأمانة العلمية .. مع العلم أني لم أراجع إلا هذا الموضع من كتاب القرني .. فلا أدري عن المواضع الأخرى من كتابه ..

وأيضاً الموقع الأصلي لهذا الموضوع جاء فيه:

تاريخ إنشـاء هذا الموقع2/9/1999م



جميع الحقوق محفوظة @– لا يسمح بنسخ أو طبع ونشر ما في هذا الموقع على أي شكل من أشكال النسخ والطباعة إلا لمن أراد طبعة وتوزيعه مجاناً مع ذكر المصدر

http://www.khayma.com/roqia/

----------


## أبو أحمد الميداني

مع محبتي وتقديري للشيخ عائض القرني..
هو لا يحترم قراءه ولا جمهوره فيما يصدر من مؤلفات...

وبات من الواضح أنه يسعى إلى الإكثار من المؤلفات على حساب الجودة والأمانة والدقة واحترام عقل القارئ!!!

قبل سنتين رأيت له رسالة صغيرة تباع في العبيكان: أظن عنوانها أجمل ما قيل من الشعر، فاقنيتها فورا
لأني أعرف أن الشيخ له عناية بالشعر، وهو أديب ذواقة..
فلا بد أنه أحسن الاختيار..

ولكني بعد رجوعي إلى المنزل وشروعي في مطالعة الرسالة صُدمت حقيقة
فليس في الرسالة سوى أبيات مشهورة يعرفها كل محب للأدب أو مثقف ثقافة يسيرة..
صف في كل صفحة قرابة 4 أو 5 أبيات مقردة فقط.. دون ذكر قائلها!! ولا مصدرها!!
وهذا سخرية من عقل القارئ!!

لأن أصغر طالب علم يمكنه أن يجمع رسالة كرسالته، ويبدو أنه كتبها في 5 دقائق ودفعها للنشر
دون أن يكلف نفسه الرجوع إلى أي مصدر!!
ولا عزو الأبيات إلى قائليها!!

وقد ساءني الأمر جدا وشعرت أن عائض القرني يهين نفسه وقراءه بهذه الرسالة
وذهبت إلى مدير النشر بمكتبة العبيكان وقدمت له شكوى بهذا الشأن..

فأكد لي أن عشرات الشكاوى باتت تصل إليهم على كتب الشيخ..
لأنه لا يعطيها حقها في التأليف والتوثيق والمراجعة، ولذلك ستقيم مكتبة العبيكان قسم خاص من الباحثين
يتفرغون لمساعدة الشيخ في غعداد كتبه، ومراجعة المادة العلمية!!

هذا ما قاله لي مدير النشر في العبيكان قبل نحو سنتين!
وهذا دليل على أن مشكلة الشيخ في التسرع في التأليف باتت مشكلة معروفة!

وإلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

لا يزال القصف مستمرا على الشيخ من كل حدب وصوب، بلا توثيق

----------


## أبو البنات

إلى كل من كتب حرفا ينتقص فيه أو يهمز أو يلمز أو يتشفى من مسلم من المسلمين ، مصيبا كان أو مخطئا، صادقا كان أو كاذبا..والله لتقفن للسؤال بين يدي الله..فانظر إلى ما انطوت عليه نفسك وأعد للسؤال جوابا..
فكيف إذا كان هذا المسلم ممن نشأ وشب في العلم وله المحبة في قلوب الناس وله من الخير ومن سوابق الخير والمعروف مالا ينكره إلا حاسد أو حاقد أو ظالم جائر في حكمه مطفف في ميزانه .. إلى أولاءك النصحة زعموا! الذين نصبوا أنفسهم علماء للجرح والتعديل!! والله ما هذا بسبيل المؤمنين ولا منهجهم.. اللهم إني أبرأ إليك وأسألك السلامة..
وأوصي الجميع بتقوى الله وحفظ الجوارح والدعاء بسلامة الصدر للمسلمين..

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

أشكر الشيخ المبارك خزانة الأدب على هذا الكلام العلمي الدقيق، ولا يكاد ينقضي عجبي ممن صدق الكلام من طرف واحد بأسلوب واحد! فكيف يكون هذا لو جاءه إخوة يوسف عشاء يبكون!!
يا إخوة.. بالنسبة لي لا أقف لا هنا ولا هناك، فليس لدي أي خلفية عن الأمر، ولم أقارن بين الكتابين، وقد رأيت جميع المشاركين ممن مال هنا أو هناك لم يأت بأي دليل يثبت التهمة مع الأسف!
عموما، كلامي -لو أكملت- سيكون مكرورًا من كلام أستاذي خزانة الأدب، فأكتفي بما قال.

----------


## ممدوح السنعوسي

لقد تابعت هذا الموضوع كما تابعه غيري حول سرقة كتاب هكذا هزموا اليأس وكنت استمع قبل ايام في الإذاعة على الراديو حول هذا الموضوع واتصال زوج الكاتبة واقسم يميناً على ان الدكتور عائض القرني قال له بالحرف(اني سطوت على الكتاب سطواً) وكنت اترقب اصدار بيان من الدكتور عائض وتبرئة نفسه إن كان بريئاً لكن هذا لم يحصل على حد علمي.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

أيها الكرام الأمر بسيط .. من يملك الكتابين يعقد مقارنة بينهما ويصورهما ضوئيا مع تحديد تواريخ النشر لكلّ منهما ويرفعهما للإخوة فيرفع الخلاف .. والسلام

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

أحسنت تعليقا أخي العاصمي من الجزائر، يتم إحضار الكتابين و تعقد مقارنة بينهما صفحة صفحة و ليس صفحتين فقط. 

أعجبني حل الإمام مالك لموضوع مقدار الصاع و المد مع القاضي أبي يوسف رحمهما الله، و الكلام منقول من الفتاوى الكبرى لابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ 

وحكاية أبي يوسف مع مالك في ذلك مشهورة لما سأله عن مقدار الصاع والمد فأمر أهل المدينة أن يأتوه بصيعانهم حتى اجتمع عنده منها شيء كثير فلما حضر أبو يوسف قال مالك لواحد منهم : من أين لك هذا الصاع قال : حدثني أبي عن أبيه : أنه كان يؤدي به صدقة الفطر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقال الآخر الجواب حدثتني أمي عن أمها : أنها كانت تؤدي به - يعني صدقة حديقتها - إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقال الآخر نحو ذلك . وقال الآخر نحو ذلك . فقال مالك لأبي يوسف : أترى هؤلاء يكذبون قال : لا و الله ما يكذب هؤلاء . قال مالك : فأنا حررت هذا برطلكم يا أهل العراق فوجدته خمسة أرطال وثلثاً . فقال أبو يوسف لمالك : قد رجعت إلى قولك يا أبا عبد الله ولو رأى صاحبي ما رأيت لرجع كما رجعت . فهذا النقل المتواتر عن أهل المدينة بمقدار الصاع والمد .

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> يتم إحضار الكتابين و تعقد مقارنة بينهما صفحة صفحة و ليس صفحتين فقط.


أحسنت بارك الله فيك
وأنا يكفيني لإثبات القص واللزق بالدليل القطعي صورة صفحتين، واحدة من هذا وواحدة من هذا
ولكن أصحاب الدعوى اشتغلوا بصناعة جدول للأبواب وتظليل المشترك، وظاهر الحال أنهم ما كانوا ليغفلوا عن التصوير لو وجدوا فيه دليلاً على دعواهم

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

و فيك بارك أخي الكريم خزانة الأدب، 

الله أعلم، و لو أن الفضول يراودني الآن لمعرفة مصير الأمر، لأن الجدل بين الاخوة قد احتدم مع الأسف. نسأل الله أن يرسي الأمر على خير.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> ما المقصود بقولكم : 
> وحال المواقع الأخرى حال الألوكة!


شكراً على التنبيه، ولعل عبارتي لم تكن موفقة، ولذلك حرَّرها المشرف مشكوراً، وإليك المقصود:
ذكرتُ أنا أن الموضوع منقول من إيلاف.
وهذا هو الواقع الذي يظهر من قراءة الموضوع وفيه كلمة (إيلاف)، أو مقارنته بالمنشور في إيلاف. وعبارة (من صقور الصحوة) مثلاً هي عبارة إيلاف ولا توجد في موقع الوئام
فأجاب صاحب الموضوع بأنه موجود في عشرات المواقع الأخرى، من غير الإقرار بأنه نقله من إيلاف رأساً أو بالواسطة (لمعرفته بحقيقة ذلك الموقع!). وغرضه أن يجمع الجميع في سلة واحدة، أي إن عشرات المواقع من سلفية وليبرالية واجتماعية قد اجمعت على وقوع السرقة!!
فالذي قصدته - جواباً على هذه الدعوى - أن نقل الأخ للموضوع إلى موقع سلفي علمي مثل الألوكة لا يجعل الألوكة مصدراً جديداً للموضوع ولا شاهداً على صحة الدعوى، بل هو يبقى موضوع إيلاف ولو نُقل إلى ألوف المواقع.

----------


## ناجي المصري

السيد: خزانة الأدب
أنت لا ترى كافيا لإثبات السرقة إلا إبراز صفحتين من الكتابين، وغيرك يرى أن الفهرس لكامل الكتابين كافٍ! فليس على الكاتبة أن تأتي ب280 صفحة مقارنات، واقتصرت على الفهرس، والأمر واضح فيهما، إلا إن أُثبت الكذب عليها، والذي رأيتُه في كتابها نصت على مجموعة من كتب الشيخ عائض في فهرس مصادرها، فليست من أعدائه المسبقين كإيلاف كما يظهر.
وأنت قمت مشكوراً بالدفاع عن الشيخ من جهة البراءة الأصلية، وطلب التثبت، وأن الاتهامات جاءت من قبل الأعداء للدين قبل الأعداء للشيخ.
وكم كان مجديا لو بحثت أكثر ، لكنت رأيت أن موضوع إيلاف ملطوش بتحوير مقصود من الوئام التي ساقت الخبر بتجرد، ثم لو تكلفت أكثر -وأنت أكثر من شارك في الموضوع- فأثبتَّ أنت عمليا أن كلام الكاتبة مجرد دعوى، والفهرسان غير متطابقان ولا كافيان للسرقة، لا مجرد الجلوس على كرسي ومطالبة الناس بعمل ذلك، أعتقد كان أحسن، الناس دخلت الموضوع مرة ومرتين وأنت على طول مشارك فيه.
وعن نفسي أنا لا يهمني كل موضوع كتاب اليأس لأعرف السرقة، لأني أعرفه من كتاب آخر من رأس صاحب المشكلة كما قدمت لحضرتكم، ولستُ عدواً للشيخ ولا للمشايخ، ولا لي علاقة بإيلاف وأمثالها.
وأرجو في حال لم يقم الأستاذ خزانة الأدب بعمل المقارنة العملية أن تقوم بها أنت يا أستاذ الميداني -فأنا ضننت أن أشتري كتب القرني الأخيرة لأني أعرف أنها صحفية تجارية ولا تفيد كبير علم- ليتوقف الجدل عن كتاب اليأس تحديدا، وأما غيره مثل الجمع بين الصحيحين، ومصارع العشاق، فلهما مكان آخر.
لفتة نظر للتأمل: صاحب دار الحضارة نفسها أحمد با دويلان أخرج كتابا بنفس العنوان (لا تيأس) سنة 2000م، ثم أصدرت دار الحضارة بنفس العنوان ولكن للشيخ عايض؟! ودار الحضارة مشهورة بالقص واللصق الرديئين، والتجارية المسفة!

----------


## السيل الجرار

*المتشبع   بما لم يُعط: كلابِسِ ثوبي زور 
*

*نسال الله العافية 
*

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> السيد: خزانة الأدب
> أنت لا ترى كافيا لإثبات السرقة إلا إبراز صفحتين من الكتابين، وغيرك يرى أن الفهرس لكامل الكتابين كافٍ! فليس على الكاتبة أن تأتي ب280 صفحة مقارنات، واقتصرت على الفهرس، والأمر واضح فيهما، إلا إن أُثبت الكذب عليها، والذي رأيتُه في كتابها نصت على مجموعة من كتب الشيخ عائض في فهرس مصادرها، فليست من أعدائه المسبقين كإيلاف كما يظهر.
> وأنت قمت مشكوراً بالدفاع عن الشيخ من جهة البراءة الأصلية، وطلب التثبت، وأن الاتهامات جاءت من قبل الأعداء للدين قبل الأعداء للشيخ.
> وكم كان مجديا لو بحثت أكثر ، لكنت رأيت أن موضوع إيلاف ملطوش بتحوير مقصود من الوئام التي ساقت الخبر بتجرد، ثم لو تكلفت أكثر -وأنت أكثر من شارك في الموضوع- فأثبتَّ أنت عمليا أن كلام الكاتبة مجرد دعوى، والفهرسان غير متطابقان ولا كافيان للسرقة، لا مجرد الجلوس على كرسي ومطالبة الناس بعمل ذلك، أعتقد كان أحسن، الناس دخلت الموضوع مرة ومرتين وأنت على طول مشارك فيه.
> وعن نفسي أنا لا يهمني كل موضوع كتاب اليأس لأعرف السرقة، لأني أعرفه من كتاب آخر من رأس صاحب المشكلة كما قدمت لحضرتكم، ولستُ عدواً للشيخ ولا للمشايخ، ولا لي علاقة بإيلاف وأمثالها.
> وأرجو في حال لم يقم الأستاذ خزانة الأدب بعمل المقارنة العملية أن تقوم بها أنت يا أستاذ الميداني -فأنا ضننت أن أشتري كتب القرني الأخيرة لأني أعرف أنها صحفية تجارية ولا تفيد كبير علم- ليتوقف الجدل عن كتاب اليأس تحديدا، وأما غيره مثل الجمع بين الصحيحين، ومصارع العشاق، فلهما مكان آخر.
> لفتة نظر للتأمل: صاحب دار الحضارة نفسها أحمد با دويلان أخرج كتابا بنفس العنوان (لا تيأس) سنة 2000م، ثم أصدرت دار الحضارة بنفس العنوان ولكن للشيخ عايض؟! ودار الحضارة مشهورة بالقص واللصق الرديئين، والتجارية المسفة!


ولماذا شاركت في الموضوع إذن ؟ 
الأولى أن تترك الأمر لأهله، وأما سرد الدعاوى الفارغة، والطعن والتشهير بالأفاضل فالكل يستطيعه ... وهو حال الكاتبة المدعية ... !!!

----------


## أبو أحمد الميداني

إخواني الكرام
1- مع أنني مقتنع بأن ما ورد في الفهرس يدل على السرقة الواضحة، إلا أنني نفذت ما وعدتكم به في المشاركة التي حذفت بحجة خروجها عن الموضوع، مع أنها في صميمه:

فاقتنيت الكتابين لأتاكد بنفسي دون الاتكال على غيري، وبعض الإخوة طلب صفحة واحدة فقط من الكتابين لإثبات السرقة، وأنا صورت صفحتي مقدمة الكاتبة سلوى، وصفحتين من مقالة الشيخ عائض التي سرق فيها من مقدمتها صراحة.
 والمقدمة كما لا يخفاكم هي من الإنشاء المحض للكاتبة، لا النقل، فيستحيل تعدد التوارد المتطابق، ولا سيما مع وجود تهمة السرقة.
  وستجد أن الدكتور عائض لطش أكثر المقدمة مع قصرها! وميّزت الأمر بالألوان.

2- رأيت من المتعصبين للدكتور القرني أنهم اتهموا الكاتبة سلوى بأنها هي التي سرقت من كتب الدكتور القرني! 
وهذا غير صحيح لأنها نصت بصراحة في فهرس مصادر كتابها (كما سبقني الكاتب المصري) بالنقل منه، فكيف تكون سارقة وهي تنص على الاستفادة؟ 
وليت شعري هل فعل الدكتور عايض هذا معها؟

3- هب أنها سرقت منه (سابقاً)، فهل هذا يحل له -وهو شيخ وواعظ ودكتور وأديب و.. و- أن يعاملها بالمثل ويسرق منها أكثر؟
وسأصور إن شاء الله المزيد من الصفحات، فقد قارنت بنفسي ووجدت العجب من الجرأة في السرقة، ولكن اكتفيت بما يقنع الأستاذ خزانة الأدب وغيره، ليُستدل بهذا على بقية ما أوردته الكاتبة في الجدول، وهي صادقة محقة، والشرع أمرنا بنصرة المظلوم، ولا يشفع للظالم إن كان يُدعى شيخاً أو دكتوراً إعلاميا بارزاً، فهذا لا يحوّله من مبطل إلى محق، فدونكم الامر، واستغفروا لأختكم ما وقعتم فيها، وأرونا الآن حماسكم للحق إن كان ظهر لكم، دون تأثر بسمعة سالفة أو حتى زائفة!

وإليكم ملف فيه مقدمة الأخت سلوى، والمقالة التي سرق فيها الشيخ عائض منها في كتابه:

----------


## أبو أحمد الميداني

وإليكم ايها الإخوة الأحبة مواضع أخرى من سرقة الشيخ عائض القرني الفاضحة من كتاب الأخت سلوى العضيدان..  في الملف المرفق

ومن لم يقتنع بعد ذلك فليخبرني
 لأصور له عشرات الصفحات التي تثبت السرقة الوقحة!!

----------


## ناجي المصري

الأخ أسامة:
سؤال غريب من مشرف فاضل:
شاركت لأن المجلس مفتوح للحوار، ولأنني رأيت بعض الأحباب هالهم تهمة الدكتور عايض مستنكرين التهمة، فبيّنت أن التهمة ليست جديدة عليه، ليزول استغرابهم، ويتعاملوا مع الموضوع بعيداً عن الهالة الإعلامية والتقديس الشخصي، وكذا بيّنت أمراً آخر استند عليه من دافع بقوة عن الدكتور، وهو أن الموضوح طرحه أساساً أعداء الدين، فبيّنتٌُ أنه غير صحيح، فلا يكون انطلاق المدافعين من هذا المنطلق، وكل هذا لينصفوا المظلوم، ولا يكرروا ظلمه كما حصل من جنابك في تثبيت التهمة على الكاتبة، والآن نرى في نقل الميداني ما يثبت دون لبس أن الظالم هو الدكتور لا غير؟!
وعذراً أنت مشرف يفترض أن تكون حيادياً في أمر كهذا، ولا تقف لجانب دون غيره لمجرد ميل شخصي دون حجة علمية قاطعة.
وشكراً حتى لو حذفت ردي فأنا أحترمك ووجهة نظرك، وآمل أن تحترم وجهة نظري أيضاً.

----------


## أبو أحمد الميداني

معذرة لشدة ألفاظي في تعليقي الأخير

ولكن لو اطلع أي واحد منكم على الكتابين فسيقول أشد مما قلت!!

لأن السرقة بحق فاضحة ووقحة جدا!!

وأغرب من كل ذلك:
أن الشيخ عائض القرني هو ممن قرظ كتاب الأخت ونقلت تقريظه على الغلاف الخارجي لطبعتها الجديدة الصادرة هذا العام..
مع تقريظ للشيخ طارق سويدان، وللشيخ الشاعر عبدالرحمن العشماوي..

----------


## ناجي المصري

سبحان الله، طالعت الملف الأول، لم يكلف نفسه الدكتور القرني حتى تغيير العبارات!! بقيت حرفيا كما هي من كلام الكاتبة سلوى!
الآن جاء دوركم لتنصفوا من ظلمتموها واتهمتموها، وعسى أن نرى وقفة ممن دافع عن الدكتور في ردعه ودفع سرقته لا تقل عن وقفتهم الاولى (العصبية) معه!
ومن كان يحب الدكتور حقاً فليصل إليه ويناصحه بالتوبة والتوقف عن هذه التصرفات الحرااااااااااا  ااااام، واستدراك ما بقي من سمعته وتاريخه، ولا يتزيد عمّا آتاه الله من شهرة وقبول، فقد تزول وتنقلب لفضيحة وخمول.

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

> ومن لم يقتنع بعد ذلك فليخبرني
> لأصور له عشرات الصفحات التي تثبت السرقة الوقحة!!


الأخ الفاضل : أبو أحمد الميداني .. بيض الله وجهك ورفع قدرك
أرجو التكرم بتصوير صفحات أخرى من الكتابين لو أمكن .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

أرجو من الإخوة الكرام ذكر ما عندهم من الأمور دون زيادات بالتهجم في عرض أحد الطرفين (الشيخ عائض أوالأخت سلوى) فما لهذا من علاقة بمالمشاركات الموضوعية بارك الله فيكم!
وأيضًا فإن الكلام في النتيجة قبل استيفاء النظر إلى كل الجوانب والاستماع لكلا الطرفين، بأن ما فعله حرام، وأن الناس مخدوعون به، وأنها سرقة وقحة! .. الخ، لا ينبغي ذكره ههنا، وإعفاف اللسان خير للمرء.
هذا كله مع فرض أن الموضوع له اتجاهان حتى الآن في نظري.
ولسنا في مجلس قضاء نحكم لمن ظهر لنا بحق وللآخر بغيره.
فينبغي المشاركة بموضوعية دون التزيد بالهجوم والحط من أحد الطرفين.
وههنا موضوع قد يغير مسار الحكم مرة أخرى عند بعض الإخوة:
http://www.sabq.org/sabq/user/news.d...ion=5&id=21291
وحق لمن رآه أن يحجم قليلا عن التزيد.
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو مازن الخولي

السلام عليكم

ومن العجيب تكرار نص المؤلفة: ((إن العبد المؤمن لا يتمكن اليأس من نفسه أبدا.........)) إلى ((....بأسباب النجاح. إن القرآن يزرع في نفوس المؤمنين الأمل والتفاؤل:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: )).
مكرر كله أو جله (مع تغيير في إحدى الآيات في أحد المواضع) مكرر في ص 39، وص 56-57، وص123-124 من كتاب الشيخ!!

وهذا لم تذكره المؤلفة.

----------


## أبو مازن الخولي

المذكور في سبق من أن الكاتبة هي التي سبق أن سرقت من كتب الشيخ، ربما يدفعه شيئئان:
الاول أن الشيخ تلقى كتابها بالقبول وأثنى عليه وقد قرظ كتابها بما يدل على اطلاعه الكامل عليه. فلم لم يذكر انها سرقت منه!!
والثاني أنها ذكرت كل كتب الشيخ ضمن مراجعها فتبرأت من السرقة! وكما ذكر بعض الاخوة ليس نقلها منه ابوابا قليلة (المذكور في سبق 22 فصلا ولم اراجعها، في مقابل انه نقل كما تقول هي 86 موضوعا من 97) ليس نقلها منه هذه الابواب مبيخا له ان ينقل منها كل هذا النقل بهذه الصورة من دون ان يذكرها!..

----------


## ناجي المصري

عجبي منك أخي المشرف:
نحن في مجلس حواري علمي، وإذا تبين للكاتب حقيقة علمية، بالأدلة المصورة، أن فلاناً سرق من فلانة، بوضوح تام، فهنا ما موقف من يكتب محتسباً ومنكراً للمنكر؟ هل يقول إنها سرقة وظلم بيّن، لكن لا أقدر أن أقول: حرام؟
أو لا يجوز شرعاً أن نصف بشاعة السرقة، فهنا نقول: السرقة حلوة وجميلة مثلاً؟
لماذا تحذف بعض مشاركاتهنا الاحتسابية بأوهى الأعذار: فتأتينا رسالة أنها بأسلوب غير علمي..، أو الكتابة خارج الموضوع، مع أنها ليست إلا فيه؟ قولوا لنا: نحن لا نحب الكلام ضد فلان ولو ثبت عليه ما ثبت! وأريحونا!
طبعاً ليس أحد حاكما ولا قاضيا، وكلامه مهما كان مع أو ضد لن يؤثر في الواقع شيئا، فقط نكتب للاحتساب العلمي والشرعي، ونتباحث وندلي بدلونا في تأييد حجة أو نقضها، وبكل تأكيد لن يعجب ذلك بعض الناس، ولكنا نكتب لرضا الله، ونتحرى الحق، ومن عنده رد علمي علينا فأهلا وسهلا به.
المحصلة: نريد حرية علمية احتسابية، وعدم انحياز من المشرف لا لنا ولا علينا، فاكتب وجهة نظرك ولا تلزمنا بها ما دام كلامنا ليس خطأ شرعيا محضاً.
وشكرا مرة أخرى حتى لو حذفت الرد!

----------


## أبو أحمد الميداني

الإخوة الكرام..

أرفقت لكم 3 ملفات:
الأول: غلاف الطبعة الأولى من كتاب سلوى العضيدان: سنة 1428هـ

والثاني: غلاف الطبعة الأولى من كتاب الشيخ عائض القرني: سنة 1432هـ

غلاف الطبعة السادسة والأخيرة من كتاب سلوى: سنة 1432هـ
ومعه: غلاف الطبعة الخلفي: وعليه تقريظ عائض القرني وصورته والسويدان والعشماوي..
ومعه أيضًا: فهرس مراجع الكتاب: وستلاحظون أنها صرحت بالعودة إلى 44 مرجعا..
ومنها 4 كتب للشيخ عائض القرني..

فانظروا إلى أمانتها، وإلى مجانبته الأمانة العلمية حين أخذ منها..

علمًا أنه لم يذكر أي كتاب في المراجع، مما يفهم منه أن كل ما في كتابه هو من بنات أفكاره!!
وقد رأيتم في الملفين ولا سيما الأول، كيف أغار على مقدمتها وسلخ منها فقرات كاملة في كتابه!!

ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

لا ادري لماذا كل هذا الجدل حول هذا الموضوع وعلى كل حال فاذا ثبتت السرقة فقبحا وترحا للسارق كائنا من كان ولا بد من اقامة الحد الشرعي عليه،وهذا طبعا اذا وجدت الشرائط لذلك

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخ الفاضل / ناجي المصري 
النقاش والشكاوى حول المشاركات المحذوفة مكانها مجلس الشكاوى ليس الموضوع نفسه ، بارك الله فيك .
وكل ما أراد الشيخ عدنان التوجيه له ، أنه لا يحق لأحد اتهام أحد في مسألة ما حتى يحيط بها من جميع جوانبها ، فالكاتبة تدعي على الشيخ أنه سرق عملها في كتابه (( لا تيأس )) وهو يدعي انها سرقت كتابها من أعماله الأخرى ، فكان ما أخذه هو بضاعته ردت إليه .
يناقش الموضوع في هذا السياق وبموضوعية وبعيدًا عن الحيف والجور في العبارات والأحكام ، هذا كل ما في الأمر !
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أطلب صفحتين فيقول الأخ الفاضل ناجي: 280 صفحة صعب! وفهرس الأبواب يكفي! ويجب عليَّ أنا إثبات أن الدعوى كاذبة!
الإنصاف عزيز، والله المستعان!
ولعلمك الكريم: لم أطلب إلا ما كان يجب على أصحاب الدعوى تقديمه من الأصل، فلا أجد مسوِّغاً لهذا التوتُّر والتقريع منك

وأشكر الأخ الميداني على مجهوده وعلى سلوكه لطريق الإثبات المنهجي، وأنتظر منه تصوير فصل مشترك بتمامه يدل في رأيه على إثبات السرقة على الشيخ، علماً بأن كتاب العضيدان موجود على الشبكة:
http://www.ktibat.com/showsubject-%E...3%D3-1062.html
ومن الواضح أن العبارات التي لوَّنها قد أخذها أحدهما من الآخر.
ولكن يبدو أن تقرير الآخذ والمأخوذ منه أعقد مما يظهر لأول نظرة!
فهذا مقال منشور على الشبكة قبل أربع سنوات:
http://www.bdr130.net/vb/t133192.html
وفيه أن كتابها هو المأخوذ من كتابه القديم لا تحزن! قبل أن ينشر كتابه الجديد بخمس سنين!!



> كنت كعادتي في هذه العطلة أبحث عن كل جديد في عالم الكتب والاصدارات الحديثة وقرات من خلال جريدة الرياض والشرق الاوسط عن كتاب شدني عنوانه وكثرة المديح المكال اليه من قبل المحررين فبحثت عنه حتى وجدته !!! يقيم الدكتور القرني دعوى على مؤلفة هكذا هزموا الياس
> وهالني ما رأيته .. عارفين لييييييش !!! يقيم الدكتور القرني دعوى على مؤلفة هكذا هزموا الياس
> لأني شعرت أنني أتصفح كتاب لا تحزن للدكتور / عايض القرني
> هل هي سرقة ادبية ؟
> هل هو اقتباس ... وتوارد خواطر إلى هذه الدرجة ؟؟
> حقا انا مصدووووووم وقد تعتقدون أني أبالغ لكن !
> ستكتشفون هذا الأمر حين تقرؤون كتاب ( هكذا هزموا اليأس )
> للمؤلفة / سلوى العضيدان
> سبحان الله حتى الغلاف الخارجي والتصميم الداخلي يكاد يكون طبق الأصل !!!
> ...


وإليك مصداق هذه الدعوى!
فهذا جدول بالفصول المشتركة بين كتب الشيخ القديمة وكتابها:


ومعنى هذا الجدول - إن صحَّ - أن كتابها هو المسروق من كتبه القديمة، وأن الشيخ كان أكرم نفساً حين غضَّ النظر عن صنيعها، وكتب إليها ليشجِّعها وقرِّظ كتابها، وأن اتهامها له بالسرقة منها وتطبيل خصوم الشيخ لدعاواها من غير تثبُّت هي فضيحة أخلاقية. بل معناه أن الجمل المشتركة في مقدمة كتابها - التي لوَّنها الأخ الميداني - لا ينبغي أن يُجزم بأنها من إنشائها، بل يجب التوقُّف فيها! لأن الذي يسرق كل هذه الفصول من الشيخ ثم يتهم الشيخ بالسرقة غير مأمون فيما يقول.

وقد بدا لي أن أختبر صحة هذا الجدول، فاخترت عشوائياً أحد الفصول المشتركة من كتابها (وهو بالمناسبة أحد الفصول التي تزعم أن الشيخ سرقه من كتابها إلى كتابه الجديد لا تيأس - انظر جدولها في إحدى المشاركات أعلاه)، وهذه صورته من كتابها:

 وهذا الفصل بحروفه تقريباً في كتاب لا تحزن:

التطابق تام تقريباً بين الكتابين! وكتاب لا تحزن الذي بين يديّ منشور سنة 2004، وكتابها منشور سنة 2007
فالسؤال: مَن السارق ممن؟
والواجب على كل من يخوض في الموضوع - قبل كل شيء - أن يستبعد من كتابها كل ما يوجد في كتب الشيخ القديمة!

----------


## المسلم الحر

لا أدري لم تم حذف مشاركتي؟ مع العلم بأنها كانت مؤدبة و فيها التماس العذر للشيخ القرني حفظه الله
إن ثبتت هذه التهمة أقول:
هناك من المشايخ و طلبة العلم لديهم موظفين و باحثين يستكتبونهم مقابل رواتب مدفوعة و هذا شيء معروف و مشتهر ثم يقوم الشيخ بمراجعة البحث وتنقيحه ثم يضع اسمه عليه و ينشره على أنه من تأليفه و هذا أمر أشهر من أن يُنكر  ...
فأعتقد أن من أوكله الشيخ حفظه الله بكتابة مثل هذا البحث استسهل النقل من كتاب الأخت سلوى ثم قدمه للشيخ على اعتبار أنه من قام بتأليفه ... ثم بعد مدة كانت الصدمة قاسية على الشيخ عندما افتضح الموضوع ...
  أنا لا أظن لحظة أن الشيخ القرني يقوم بنفسه بمثل هذا العمل و لا يمكن أن أصدق ذلك ...
و الله أعلم وأستغفر الله إن كنت أخطأت في حق أحد

----------


## أبو أحمد الميداني

الأخ الكريم خزانة الأدب

جزيت خيرا على ما نقلت،
ولكن اسمح لي أن أنبه الإخوة الكرام على أمور:

1- الأخت الكاتبة لا يجوز أبدًا أن تتهم بالسرقة؛ لأنها نصت نصًّا صريحًا على رجوعها إلى خمسة كتب للشيخ عائض القرني في مراجعها المثبتة آخر كتابها، وهذه الكتب هي: لاتحزن، ومفتاح النجاح، وحتى تكون أسعد الناس، وإلى الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم، وحدائق ذات بهجة. (وهي خمسة مراجع من 44 مرجع عادت لها ونقلت منها).
وهي بهذا قد التزمت منهجًا علميًّا موضوعيًّا فما نقلته من كتب الشيخ، ومنه الموضع الذي أثبته الأخ (خزانة الأدب) هنا، لا يعد سرقة مع نصها على رجوعها إلى كتبه. 

2- الشيخ عائض  لم يدَّعِ من قبل ولا الآن أن الكاتبة سرقت من كتبه، أو من كتابه (لا تحزن)!

3- الشيخ عائض قرأ كتابها وقرظه بقوله: ((قد عشت معه ساعات من المتعة والاستفادة وأشكر لك هذه المعرفة الغزيرة والثقافة المتينة مع حسن السبك والصياغة وجمال الأسلوب)).
ولو كانت في نظره سارقة لكتابه لما قال ما قال، ولما زكى كتابها هذه التزكية الرفيعة، ولما استمتع به هذا الاستمتاع! إذ كيف يستمتع بكلام وهو يعلم أنه مسروق منه؟!! وكيف يستفيد من كلام هو في الأصل صاحبه؟!

4- أوافق الأخ الكريم خزانة الأدب على أن الأمر يحتاج إلى روية أكبر، ولا بد من إجراء مقارنة دقيقة، نقوم فيها أولاً باستبعاد الفصول أو المقاطع التي نقلتها الأخت من كتب الشيخ عائض الخمسة المذكورة في فهرس مراجع كتابها.
ثم نقارن الفصول الأخرى التي زعمت أن الشيخ أخذها من كتابها، لنتحقق من صدق دعواها.

5- المتأمل في الجداول: الجدول الذي أعدته الأخت تدعي فيه إغارة الشيخ على كتابها، والجدول الآخر الذي بين فيه بعض الإخوة نقلها عن كتب الشيخ، ولا أقول إغارتها، لأنها نصت على الرجوع إلى كتبه: إن المتأمل في هذين الجدولين سيجد أن ما زعمت أن الشيخ أخذه من كتابها يبلغ 206 صفحات، وما يذكره الجدول الثاني من أخذها من الشيخ قرابة 25 صفحة فقط، وهذا يعني -نظريا ومن خلال الجداول فقط- أن الشيخ أخذ منها قرابة 180 صفحة!

6- على كل حال لا بد من التثبت، وسأبذل جهدي في هذا، بتيسير الله، ويشهد الله أنه ليس لي اي غرض سوى الوصول للحقيقة، والشيخ عائض أحبه في الله مع مآخذ لي عليه! والأخت لا أعرفها من قبل ولولا كتابها هذا وما دار بشأنه لما سمعت باسمها!

ختامًا أشكر الأخ الكريم (خزانة الأدب) على ما يبذله من جهد للوصول إلى الحقيقة،
وحبذا أن يتكرم بتتبع الأمر وفق ما ذكر هو وذكرت في تعليقي هذا..
لأنني مضطر للسفر بعد قليل خارج مدينتي، وربما لا أعود ولا يتسنى لي متابعة الموضوع إلى يوم السبت القادم أو الأحد!!

----------


## خزانة الأدب

ما ذكره الأخ الفاضل أبو أحمد الميداني غير صحيح بالمرة (مع الأسف!)، لأن ذكرها لكتب الشيخ في آخر الكتاب لا يبيح لها أن تسلخ الفصول بنصوصها وفصوصها بلا أقواس ولا حواشي، بل ولا جملة واحدة، والمسألة من بديهيات الأسلوب العلمي
بل لو ذكرتْ كتاب الشيخ في الحاشية فهي سرقة أدبية أيضاً! لأن الاقتباس له أصول ومسوغات، كالاستشهاد بكلام أو الرد عليه. ولا يجوز أن يكون الفصل كله منقولاً سواء بحاشية أو بدون حاشية،  والمسألة أيضا من بديهيات الأسلوب العلمي.
وإلا فيستطيع كل إنسان أن يؤلف كتاباً في أي موضوع يشاء، ويسلخه من كتب الناس، مع إضافات يسيرة، بشرط أن يذكر المصادر على استحياء في آخر الكتاب

وهذا القانون ينطبق عليها وعلى الشيخ
فإن كان الشيخ قد سلخ 85 فصلاً من كتابها، قص ولزق كما تزعم، فهي سرقة أدبية على كل حال، ولكن يجب عليها الإثبات، وما أسهل إثبات الدعاوى الهائلة!
ورحم الله القائل:
وما أعجبتني قطّ دعوى عريضة ** ولو قام في تصديقها ألفُ شاهدِ

وقول الأخ - بناء على الجدولين - بأن الشيخ ربما يكون قد سلخ 180 صفحة بدلاً من 208، هو غير صحيح أيضاً، لأن الفصل الذي نشرتُ صورته هو أحد فصولها الخمسة والثمانين التي زعمت أن الشيخ سرقها قص ولزق، وكان اختياري له عشوائياً، ولم أنظر في غيره أصلاً، وقد ثبت بالدليل القاطع أن أمره بالعكس 100% فهو موجود في كتاب قديم للشيخ وهي التي سلخته قص ولزق! فانهارت الثقة بالمدَّعي وبجميع كلامه ودعاواه
ولا يلزم أن نضيِّع الأعمار في التصوير ومقارنة الصفحات لأجل تصحيح دعواها المرسلة، بل هي التي كان يجب عليها إثبات الدعوى من الأصل
وأعجب ما في القضية أنها لم تتهم إلا الرجل الذي سلخت كتابه

وأما سكوت الشيخ وتقريظه لكتابها فمن حسن خلقه، كما هو اللائق بالدعاة، ولا سيما أنها أهدت إليه كتابها! ولا يُتوقع منه أن يكتب عنها في الوئام وإيلاف! وهو ليس في معركة معها، ولا يزيده أن يضع المبتدئون اسمه في حواشيهم، ولا ينقصه أن يسلخوا نصوص كتبه بلا تنويه

وأما تشهيرها به واستشهادها بتقريظه وتشجيعه لها فلا أريد أن أعلِّق عليه

ورحم الله امرءاً اشتغل بعيب نفسه عن عيوب الناس، وما لي غرضٌ - بحمد الله - إلا الذب عن عرض رجل فاضل، فإن أحسنت فمن توفيق الله، وإن أسأت فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان
ولا أعتقد أن الأمر يستحق أكثر من هذا

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

بارك الله فيكم على افادتك القيمة.

----------


## أبو أحمد الميداني

الأخ الكريم خزانة الأدب

أستغرب حقيقة من طريقتك في الرد!!

واسمح لي أن أقول: إن كلامك أنت غير صحيح بالمرة، (ولكن دون أسف)!
ولو كان كلامك صحيحا لصار أئمة علمائنا وشيوخ مؤلفينا قديما وحديثا : سراق.

وعلى رأسهم الإمام السيوطي، الذي كان ينقل فصولا كاملة من بعض الكتب، بل إن بعض أئمة علمائنا من ينقل الصفحات بلا عزو ولا ذكر لصاحب الأصل، وانتقد كثيرون لذلك!!
أما مع عزو النقل فلا شيء في نقل الصفحات والفقرات من الآخرين، لأنك قد أحلت القارئ على مصدر الكلام.

وليتك تراجع كتاب السيوطي (الاقتراح في أصول النحو) لترى كيف بنى كتابه كله على نقل فصول كاملة من خصائص ابن جني وسر صناعة الإعراب، والإعراب عن كتب الأعراب!!
فهل نقول: إن السيوطي شيخ السارقين؟؟!!
حاشاه.

وعودة إلى موضوعنا أقول:
1- إن الكاتبة سلوى العضيدان قد اثبتت قائمة بالكتب التي رجعت إليها في صنعة كتابها، وهي بذلك قد بينت أن مادة كتابها إنما هو مستقى من هذه الكتب وعددها 44 كتابا، ومنها 5 كتب للشيخ عائض القرني، وعملها هذا علمي لا ريب فيه، وكل نقل من كتب الشيخ جائز لها بجعل كتبه في مصادرها.

2- الشيخ عائض في كتبه عموما وفي كتابه الأخير (لا تيأس) لم يذكر مصادره ولا مراجعه التي اعتمد عليها، وهو بذلك مخالف للمنهج العلمي، لأن القارئ يظن أن كل ما في الكتاب هو من بنات أفكاره وإنشائه الصرف، والواقع أن مادة كتابه كلها مجموعة بطريقة القص واللزق واللطش!!

3- بيَّن أحد الإخوة أنه تتبع بعض كتب الشيخ عائض القرني، فتبين له سرقة الشيخ لمواضع وفقرات كثيرة من كتاب الشيخ محمد الغزالي (جدد حياتك) دون عزو ولا إشارة ولاذكر لمصادر أو مراجع!!
وهذه هي السرقة المحضة التي لا خلاف فيها!!

4- بالعودة المدققة في الكتابين تبين لي ما يلي:
- أخطأت الكاتبة في ذكر مواضع قليلة زعمت أن الشيخ عائض أخذها منها، وفي الحقيقة كانت هي سبقته بأخذها من كتبه، وكان عليها الا تذكر هذه المواضع، وهي بكل الأحوال قليلة جدا.
- بحذف جميع المواد التي أخذتها الكاتبة من كتب الشيخ عائض (وعملها هذا لا شيء فيه لأنها ذكرت كتبه في قائمة مصادرها)، يتبين أن ما أخذه الشيخ وأغار عليه من كتابها دون عزو ولا إشارة يبلغ أكثر من ثلثي الكتاب، ويصل إلى نحو 80 % من كتابه، وعمله هذا سرقة فاضحة لا مبرر لها ولا مسوغ ابدا!!
- إن المطلع على الكتابين وعلى كتب الشيخ عائض الأخرى يتبين له: أن المادة التي أخذها من كتاب الأخ سلوى، وكانت هي نقلتها من كتبه الأخرى، لم يرجع الشيخ فيها إلى كتبه هو، وإنما سلخها من كتابها مباشرة، والدليل على ذلك: أنه في كثير من المقالات التزم نفس عناوينها في كتابها، ولم يلتزم العناوين التي كان وضعها هو لهذه المقالات في كتبه السابقة.

5- بعد التدقيق الشديد يظهر لي - على الظن الأقرب إلى الرجحان - أن الشيخ عائض ليس هو مؤلف الكتاب ولا يدري عنه شيء ولا عن مادته، وأنه كلف من يؤلفه له ليضع عليه اسمه، ثم فوجئ بأن من كلفه قد سلخ جمهور مادة كتاب الأخت سلوى سلخا تامًا. 
وحقيقة: أستبعد جدا أن يكون الشيخ هو الذي سرق مباشرة بهذا الأسلوب الفج والطريقة الشنيعة!!

6- أما قول الأخ خزانة الأدب: (أما سكوت الشيخ وتقريظه لكتابها فمن حسن خلقه) فقد اهنت بكلامك هذا الشيخ عائض أقبح إهانة وأشدها.. لأن هذا الفعل لا يدل أبدا على حسن الخلق.
إلا ان يكون قدم لكتابها دون أن يقرأه، وهذا وارد وما أكثر ما يفعله المشايخ والكتاب يقدمون لكتب ويقرظونها، ولا يكونون قد قرؤوا حرفا واحدا فيها، واليوم بتنا نرى رسائل جامعية تقدم في الدكتوراه ولم يقرأ المشرف عليها حرفا فيها!!
والشيخ بكل حال مؤاخذ ومخطئ!!

7- أكد لي بعض الإخوة أن كتاب الشيخ عائض القرني في الجمع بين الصحيحين سرقه بتمامه من كتاب فضيلة الشيخ المربي صالح بن أحمد الشامي، وكان الشيخ صالح بصدد رفع دعوى في وزارة الإعلام، ولكن بعضهم أقنعه أن يطوي الأمر كي لا يستغل العلمانيون الموضوع ويشهروا بالشيخ عائض!!
ولو أن الشيخ صالح كان اشتكى عليه حينئذ لكان ذلك ردعا له على تكرار فعلته! ولكنه تسامح معه فمضى في غيه يسطو على جهود الآخرين.
وإن شاء الله سيستفيد من هذا الدرس ليرجع عن التغرير والإسفاف والسخرية من عقول الناس.

كي تعود ثقة القراء به والجماهير التي تحبه ولا تريد أن تراه إلا في موضع النزاهة والقدوة.

----------


## ناجي المصري

أخي وحبي ونور عيني خزانة الأدب:
أنا معجب عادة بكتاباتك، ولكن عمري ما شفتك متعصباً قط ومخالفاً للإنصاف مثل ما في هذا الموضوع!
هكذا بجرة قلم تقول إن ما كتبه الميداني (كله!) غير صحيح، مع أن هذا لا أظن يوافقك عليه أي منصف ولو من طرف الدكتور عايض.
أخي وحبي ونور عيني: أنت تعاتب الكاتبة سلوى أنها لم تقم بالتوثيق الأكاديمي الدقيق أو البديهي الذي ترتضيه كأستاذ جامعي سابق، من التوثيق فقرة فقرة، وزنقة زنقة، لكن هل تسحب نفس كلامك على صنيع الدكتور عايض؟ فهو يا أستاذنا لم يقم بتوثيق واحد من أول كتابه إلى آخره، ولا ذكر قائمة مصادر إجمالية كما فعلت الأخت، نعم، هو شاعر ناثر مثقف واسع الاطلاع متكلم.. الخ، ولكن تذكر أن تعامله بنفس المكيال والميزان الذي ارتضيته للأخت، إلا إن كان يجوز له ما لا يجوز لغيره، أو كان أحفظ من الدارقطني في إيراد حتى الأقوال والقصص الغربية الأجنبية بالتواريخ الميلادية كله من الذاكرة دون رجوع لأي مصدر إلا الصدر!
لا ينقضي عجبي من الأخ حبيبي وقرة عيني خزانة الأدب: أنت تدقق في أمور كالقذاة وتترك ما هو أجلى وأعلى! فإن كنت لا تقبل من الأخت أنها ذكرت مصادرها بآخر الكتاب، ومنها كتب الدكتور عايض، ولا ترى ذلك كافياً، مع أن كثيرون غيرك يرونه كافياً في نقض تهمة السرقة لعزوها ولو بطريقة لم تعجبك، فكيف لا تعامل الرجل بنفس المعاملة، وهو يسلخ العبارات الكاملة كما هي، ولا توثيق ولا مصادر ولا هم يحزنون؟ كنتَ تطالب وتتحدى بصفحتين بأتي بهما غيرك، وهم يقولون: إن الفهرس كافٍ ولا يقتضي منها أن تصور 280 صفحة، فضلا عن صفحتين ثنتين، ثم اتخذت ذلك سخريا لما جاءتك الصفحتان وزيادة، وفيها بالوضوح التام وبالألوان إثبات السرقة الواضحة للعبارات والمقارنة بين الكتابين!
فبالله عليك: أيهما أولى بالإنكار: من جاء و(نقل أو لطش أو سرق) من غيره بعزو لا تراه أنت كافياً؟ أن من (نقل/لطش/سرق) دون أي عزو، لا كاف ولا غير كاف ولا أكاديمي ولا غير أكاديمي؟
جئت يا حبي وقرة عيني بحيدة عجيبة غريبة: قلت إنه لا يجوز أن نتهمه بالسرقة حتى يُثبت الغير (وأنت لا تزال على كرسيك) أن كل ما سرقه منها هي لم تسرقه من غيرها! وكأن هذا سيغير من تهمته أو يحوّرها، فلسان حالك أنه إن ظهر سرقتها -تنزلاً معك للآخر- فهناك المثل الشعبي: السارق من السارق كالوارث من أبيه! أي أن سرقته تصبح حلالاً زلالاًَ! وكما سرقت هي فسأسرق أنا! ولكن فعلها حرام، أما أنا فحلال، إن لم يكن مستحبا أو واجبا.
حبي وقرة عيني: إن العلماء كانوا يتهمون بالسرقة من يسرق الحديث من غيره، سواء سرقه من ثقة، أو من سارق مثله، أو ممن سرق ممن سرق، فكون مصدر السارق الأخير من سارق أو من ثقة، لا يجعل الأخير غير سارق عندهم، ولا تتم له عملية غسيل الأموال ولا السرقة بالعلة السالفة، لعل المثال واضح؟
تحياتي لك حبي وقرة عيني، واختلاف الرأي لا يُفسد للود قضية.

----------


## ابو مالك محمد بن احمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الافضل في هذه  المواضيع التى لا تغنى ولاتسمن من جوع هو الصمت ،ومن الافضل السكوت حتى نسمع الطرف الثانى وهو حق له أن يبين موقفه وهذا هو منهج الانبياء والتثبت مطلوب مع الكافر فما بالك بالمسلم لابد ان نتثبت في الحكم ولا نتعجل والله الموفق

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

الأخوان : أبو أحمد  وناجي .. شكر الله لكما 
لقد وفيتما وكفيتما وبان الصبح لكل ذي عينين ولله الحمد.

----------


## ناجي المصري

ولو.. لا شكر على واجب.
الله يجعلنا من أنصار الحق دائما.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أعتذر للأخ الكريم أبي أحمد الميداني، إذ لم أفطن إلى أنه رفع دفعة ثانية من المقارنة بين الكتابين.
ولعل من المفيد أن أصرِّح للقارئ الكريم بأنني لست طرفاً في القضية، ولا مصلحة لي فيها من قريب أو بعيد، وأتمنى منه أن يصرِّح بنفس الشيء ليكون الحوار على محجَّة.

وعتاب أخي الكريم ناجي مقبول، وهذا هو عذري، ولعله يقبله إن شاء الله. كما أشكر له عباراته اللطيفة.

*نعم، الفصلان متطابقان ولكن!*
ولا شك بأن التطابق كبير جدا بين فصل (احذر قيود اليأس) ونظيره في كتاب الشيخ، كما أن هناك جملاً مشتركة بين المقدمتين، وربما تكون هناك فصول أخرى مشتركة. فهذه النصوص - إن لم تكن لشخص ثالث! - فهي لأحدهما وسطا عليها الآخر وسلخها سلخاً قبيحاً. وإن كان الشيخ عايض قد فعل ذلك فهو أمر قبيح لا يليق به ولا يُقبل منه وليس بحاجة إليه.
ولكن الموضوع - كما ذكرتُ أعلاه - صار أعقد مما كان في أول الأمر، بعد ثبوت سلخ الكاتبة لفصول بتمامها من كتبه، إذ لا أستطيع أن أجزم - ولا الأخوة فيما أعتقد - بأن هذا الفصل وأمثاله خالص لها. وكتب الشيخ ومحاضراته لا حصر لها، ولم نسمع دفاعه بعدُ.
ولا بدَّ أن تصنع المؤلفة جدولاً جديداً صحيحاً صادقاً، بدلاً من ذلك الجدول المزيَّف، وتقول فيه بصريح العبارة: هذه الفصول سلختُها من فلان وفلان، وهذه من إنشائي وسلخها فلان وفلان!
وهذا يضع المسؤولية على الشيخ لإبراء ساحته، وهو على البراءة الأصلية إلى أن يثبت العكس، ولم تثبت سرقته ولا براءته إلى الآن.
وعلى كل حال فإن سلخها لفصول بتمامها كتب الشيخ - وهو ثابت يقيناً - قد أسقط حقها القانوني والأخلاقي في اتهامها له أو لغيره بالسرقة.
وهذا لا يمنع غيرها من اتهام الشيخ، بشرط الإثبات لذلك من كتبها أو كتب غيرها.
فإن ثبت أن الفصل المذكور خالص لها فالقول قولها، وإلا فلا.
حتى الأخ أبو أحمد نفسه لم يصرِّح بأن هذا الفصل من إنشائها، بل هو يستغرب حاجة الشيخ إلى سلخ هذا الفصل وأمثاله، ويحتاج إلى طامَّة عظمى لتفسير ذلك، وهي أن الناس يصنِّفون للشيخ!

*قائمة المصادر لا تكفي للتوثيق:*
إن من بديهيات الكتابة العلمية والأدبية أن الباحث يجب عليه أن يعزو الأقوال إلى أصحابها، وأن يميِّز كلامه من كلامهم، ويستوي بعد ذلك أن يصنع قائمة بالمصادر أو لا يصنع.
ويستوي أن يقتنع خصوم الشيخ بذلك، أو يكابرون بدعوى أن قائمة المصادر تسمح لتلك المؤلفة أن تسلخ من كتب الشيخ ما تشاء! ثم يغلون في المكابرة فيعطونها الحق في التشهير بالشيخ والتشهير به في الوئام وإيلاف ومطالبته بالملايين!
الغرض من قائمة المصادر معروف، وهو سرد المصادر في سياق واحد، والدلالة على طبعاتها التي رجع إليها المؤلف، وليس لتوثيق النقول ولا لتسويغ السرقات الأدبية. وكثير جداً من الكتب العربية والغربية ليس فيها قائمة مصادر، لأنهم يذكرون المصادر في الحواشي عند الاقتباس منها، ويذكرون الطبعة في أول مناسبة، فيحتاج القارئ أحياناً إلى البحث عن الطبعة في حواش كثيرة.
 ولذلك فإن وجود قائمة المصادر وحدها لا يكفي ولا يعتبر توثيقاً للنصوص المسروقة، بل إن القائمة هي في الواقع الملموس إحدى حِيَل اللصوص والسرَّاق، فإذا قيل لأحدهم: هذا النص مسروق من فلان! قال: لقد ذكرته في قائمة المصادر!
والخلاصة أن توثيق النقول والاقتباسات يكون في الحواشي أو في المتون، وأن قائمة المصادر لها غرض آخر غير التوثيق. المهم هو توثيق النقول وعزوها لأصحابها، وقد كان أسلافنا يفعلون ذلك في المتون بواسطة الأسانيد، وصرنا نضعه في الحواشي، والنتيجة واحدة.
المهم أن يعرف القارئ أن جملة كذا من كلام فلان وليس من إنشاء المؤلف، وإذا تحقق هذا فلا قيمة للشكليات.
وقد ذكرت المؤلفة في قائمتها 44 كتاباً، فالسؤال هو: الفصل الذي صوَّرتُه أعلاه هل هو من إنشائها، أو من إنشاء عايض القراني، أو نيلسون مانديلا، أو محمد بن راشد المكتوم، أو غيرهم من أصحاب تلك الكتب الكثيرة؟! الجواب طبعاً: القارئ العادي لا يدري، ولن يسأل نفسه أصلاً، بل سيفترض أن جميع الكلام بين الدفَّتين كلامها!
وقول الأخ الكريم يؤول إلى أن قائمة المصادر تبيح للمؤلفة أن تسلخ من تلك المصادر الأربعة والأربعين ما شاءت، بل تصبح الفصول المسلوخة ملكاً لها، فتطالب هؤلاء بالتعويض المادي والمعنوي إذا نشروها بدون إذنها أو الإحالة عليها، (وعملها هذا علمي لا ريب فيه)، (وعملها هذا لا شيء فيه لأنها ذكرت كتبه في قائمة مصادرها).
وكل ذلك لا أصل له، لا في كتب مناهج البحث ولا في قوانين حقوق النشر. وهذا كلام  الدكتور أحمد شلبي في الموضوع، وكتابه هو معتمد المبتدئين:

المهم عنده هو التوثيق في الحواشي

بل إن نقل الفصول بتمامها يعتبر سرقة أدبية وقانونية، حتى لو عُزيت إلى أصحابها ومصادرها بصراحة، لأنه أمر زائد على الاقتباس، وإنما يكون الاقتباس لتأييد رأي أو نقضه، والذي ههنا هو الاستيلاء على فصول بتمامها ونقلها من كتاب إلى كتاب. أما الكلام الطويل فلا ينقل، بل يشار إلى فحواه بعبارة من إنشاء الباحث بحيث إذا احتاج القارئ إلى مطالعة نصّ الكلام فعليه أن يراجعه في أصله (وقد قرر شلبي ذلك أعلاه).
إلا بشرط واحد: أن ينصَّ المؤلف ابتداء من غلاف الكتاب على أن فصوله مختارة من كتب الناس، بعد استئذان أصحاب الحقوق!
ومن المعلوم أن العبيكان قد اشترى حقوق كتاب (لا تحزن)، فلا يجوز لأحد أن ينقل منه نصوصاً طويلة إلا بإذنه.

*طريقة السيوطي:*
وأما قول الأخ الكريم:



> واسمح لي أن أقول: إن كلامك أنت غير صحيح بالمرة، (ولكن دون أسف)!
> ولو كان كلامك صحيحا لصار أئمة علمائنا وشيوخ مؤلفينا قديما وحديثا : سراق.
> وعلى رأسهم الإمام السيوطي، الذي كان ينقل فصولا كاملة من بعض الكتب، بل إن بعض أئمة علمائنا من ينقل الصفحات بلا عزو ولا ذكر لصاحب الأصل، وانتقد كثيرون لذلك!!
> أما مع عزو النقل فلا شيء في نقل الصفحات والفقرات من الآخرين، لأنك قد أحلت القارئ على مصدر الكلام.
> وليتك تراجع كتاب السيوطي (الاقتراح في أصول النحو) لترى كيف بنى كتابه كله على نقل فصول كاملة من خصائص ابن جني وسر صناعة الإعراب، والإعراب عن كتب الأعراب!!
> فهل نقول: إن السيوطي شيخ السارقين؟؟!!


لا بأس!
ويسرُّني أن أتعلَّم وأستفيد من الأخ الكريم، ويا حبذا لو تفضَّل بمراجعة تلك الكتب وتحرير الكلام لتكون إفادته مفيدة.
وأنا - بحمد الله - أعرف مسألة نقل السيوطي من تلك الكتب معرفةَ تخصص منذ أربعين عاما، واقتنيت أكثرها منذ أربعين عاما. وأعلم يقيناً أن طريقة السيوطي هذه قد انتقدها الناس قديماً وحديثاً، وأنه قد سار فيها على خلاف سنة العلماء في النقول وإسنادها لأهلها، لأنه - وهو من علماء الحديث ويعرف دستور العلماء - قد استولى على فصول كاملة من كتب ابن جني وابن الأنباري، محفوفة بدعاوى الابتكار والاجتهاد، مع الاحتياط الذكي لنفسه أحيانًا! 
وسأحيلك هلى مليّ! فهذا كلام الأستاذ سعيد الأفغاني شيخ العربية بالشام في مقدمة كتاب ابن الأنباري الذي أشرتَ إليه:

ويلاحظ أن السيوطي قد تحايل ليذكر اسم ابن الأنباري من غير الإقرار بنقل كلامه، فزعم أنه وقف على كلامه لاحقاً! وهو نفس ما يفعله الذين يسرقون من كتب الناس ويدرجون اسماءها مع عشرات الكتب الأخرى في قائمة المصادر!




> الشيخ عائض في كتبه عموما وفي كتابه الأخير (لا تيأس) لم يذكر مصادره ولا مراجعه التي اعتمد عليها، وهو بذلك مخالف للمنهج العلمي، لأن القارئ يظن أن كل ما في الكتاب هو من بنات أفكاره وإنشائه الصرف، والواقع أن مادة كتابه كلها مجموعة بطريقة القص واللزق واللطش!!
> 3- بيَّن أحد الإخوة أنه تتبع بعض كتب الشيخ عائض القرني، فتبين له سرقة الشيخ لمواضع وفقرات كثيرة من كتاب الشيخ محمد الغزالي (جدد حياتك) دون عزو ولا إشارة ولاذكر لمصادر أو مراجع!! وهذه هي السرقة المحضة التي لا خلاف فيها!!


سبحان الله! سرقة محضة لا خلاف فيها لمجرَّد أن أحد الإخوة ذكر ذلك!
لماذا تُضَيَّع الأوقات - والحسنات أيضًا - في إشاعة الإشاعات وتضخيمها وتأكيدها؟!
ألا ينبغي مثلاً أن تطلب من ذلك الأخ بضعة مواضع، أو تحتسب وتستخرجها بنفسك، لتكون ممن شهد بالحق وهم يعلمون؟
وكتب الشيخين مصورة على الشبكة!
وهذا النقد للشيخ غير دقيق، إلا إذا ثبت (أن مادة كتابه كلها مجموعة بطريقة القص واللزق واللطش)، وإث ثبت ذلك فلا ينفعه أن يذكر المصادر أو يتجاهلها.
وقد آب الأخ الفاضل - من غير أن يدري! - إلى دستور العلماء بقوله (القارئ يظن أن كل ما في الكتاب هو من بنات أفكاره وإنشائه الصرف)، فهذا هو قانون الكتابة العلمية! يجب أن يعرف القارئ أن هذه الجملة من إنشاء المؤلف وهذه من إنشاء فلان وفلان!
عجبي!
لقد نسي الأخ أنه قال عن المؤلفة (وعملها هذا علمي لا ريب فيه - وعملها هذا لا شيء فيه لأنها ذكرت كتبه في قائمة مصادرها)!!
هل سيفطن القارئ أن فصولها المسلوخة من كتاب الشيخ هي من بنات أفكار الشيخ وإنشائه الصرف، أم سيعتقد - بل يجزم - بأنها من بنات أفكار المؤلفة التي وضعت اسمها على الغلاف؟!
لعل الأخ يتوقع أن يراجع القارئ كل صفحة من كتابها على كتب الشيخ الخمسة والكتب الأربعين الأخرى المذكورة في قائمة مصادرها؟!





> إن المطلع على الكتابين وعلى كتب الشيخ عائض الأخرى يتبين له: أن المادة التي أخذها من كتاب الأخ سلوى، وكانت هي نقلتها من كتبه الأخرى، لم يرجع الشيخ فيها إلى كتبه هو، وإنما سلخها من كتابها مباشرة، والدليل على ذلك: أنه في كثير من المقالات التزم نفس عناوينها في كتابها، ولم يلتزم العناوين التي كان وضعها هو لهذه المقالات في كتبه السابقة.


أبصر ما تقول أيها الأخ الفاضل: فصل (انتظر الفرج) المصور أعلاه هو للشيخ بكل تأكيد، وقد سلخته المؤلفة بعنوانه بكل تأكيد، وهي تزعم أنه سلخه منها تحت عنوان جديد (فرج بعد شدَّة).
والقول بأن الشيخ سرق كلام نفسه من كتب غيره ظريف جداً




> بعد التدقيق الشديد يظهر لي - على الظن الأقرب إلى الرجحان - أن الشيخ عائض ليس هو مؤلف الكتاب ولا يدري عنه شيء ولا عن مادته، وأنه كلف من يؤلفه له ليضع عليه اسمه، ثم فوجئ بأن من كلفه قد سلخ جمهور مادة كتاب الأخت سلوى سلخا تامًا.
> وحقيقة: أستبعد جدا أن يكون الشيخ هو الذي سرق مباشرة بهذا الأسلوب الفج والطريقة الشنيعة!!


أرجو أن لا تكون معركة مؤلفين أو ناشرين!




> أما قول الأخ خزانة الأدب: (أما سكوت الشيخ وتقريظه لكتابها فمن حسن خلقه) فقد اهنت بكلامك هذا الشيخ عائض أقبح إهانة وأشدها.. لأن هذا الفعل لا يدل أبدا على حسن الخلق. إلا ان يكون قدم لكتابها دون أن يقرأه، وهذا وارد وما أكثر ما يفعله المشايخ والكتاب يقدمون لكتب ويقرظونها، ولا يكونون قد قرؤوا حرفا واحدا فيها، واليوم بتنا نرى رسائل جامعية تقدم في الدكتوراه ولم يقرأ المشرف عليها حرفا فيها!!
> والشيخ بكل حال مؤاخذ ومخطئ!!


سبحان الله! ما أشد انحرافك عن الشيخ!
تهديه المؤلفة نسخة من كتابها، ويتلطف في جوابها وتشجيعها، فلا ترى في صنيعه إلا سوء الخلق وخيانة المسلمين!

لمطالعة الصور بوضوح فضلاً تكبير الشاشة أو تحميل الصور ومطالعتها بواسطة الرسام

----------


## شاهين

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع جميل وحوار علمي مؤدب ،استفدنا منه كثيرا.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

لا أدري لماذا حُذفت الصور، وها هي مرة أخرى:

----------


## عبدالله العلي

ليتكم تغلقون الملف ، وليت الشيخ عائض يدفع عن نفسه إن كان بريئا ، وننتهي من هذه القضية ..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

أستغرب تأخر الشيخ عائض في إصدار  بيان أو كلمة تتعلق بهذا الأمر !

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

06-16-2011 12:16 am
صحيفة نجران : متابعات 


أكد محامي الكاتبة السعودية سلوى العضيدان أن وزارة الإعلام السعودية تنظر الآن بدعوى العضيدان التي تتهم فيها الداعية الدكتور عائض القرني بسرقة 90% من كتابها "هكذا هزموا اليأس"، وتقديمها في كتابه "لا تيأس"، موضحا أن حقوق المؤلفين التابعة للوزارة نظرت حتى الآن بجلستين من الدعوى، وكانت أولى الجلستين قبل أسبوعين، أرسلوا مذكرة للشيخ عائض بالحضور للجلسة الثانية التي عقدت الأسبوع الماضي، لكن محامي الشيخ حضر بمفرده، وقدم مذكرة يقول فيها أن الكاتبة هي التي اقتبست من كتب سابقة للشيخ.


وأوضح محامي العضيدان أن هذا يأتي في إطار محاولات من طرف الشيخ لإطالة القضية، وأنهم أعلنوا رفضهم لذلك فإذا كانت لديهم اتهامات موجهه لموكلته فعليهم أن يرفعوها في دعوى خاصة.

وأكد المحامي على أن الشيخ عائض نقل 90% من كتاب العضيدان حرفيا حتى المقدمة ذاتها لم يجهد نفسه ليكتبها فنقل مقدمة موكلته كاملة حتى بأخطائها الطباعية، إضافة إلى أنه لم يذكر مرجعا واحدا في الكتاب في حين أن موكلته ذكرتها بدقة.




ويشير المحامي السعودي أن الدعوى تأخرت 50 يوما بدون إبداء للأسباب وأنهم يراجعون الأمور ليتعرفوا على السبب في التأخر كل هذا الوقت، مشيرا إلى أن العقوبات التي سيتعرض لها القرني حال ثبوت دعوى السرقة عليه عدة تتمثل بــ:

أولا: غرامة للدولة قدرها 100 ألف ريال سعودي تذهب للوزارة.

ثانيا: قرار تعويض للمدعي، مشيرا إلى أنهم قد طلبوا في دعواهم تعويض 10 مليون ريال.

ثالثا: سحب الكتاب من الأسواق.

رابعا: منع الكاتب من الكتابة نهائيا.

خامسا: سجن تأديبي يبدأ من 10 أيام وحتى شهرين.

سادسا: إصدار قرار يسلم للكاتبة يقر بأن لها الحق في الكتاب وأن الشيخ عائض سطا عليه.

ويشير المحامي أن هذه العقوبات أقرت مؤخرا ولم تكن هناك العقوبات خاصة بحقوق المؤلف من قبل .


أربع دعاوى ضد القرني.. 


ويشير إلى أن الدعوى التي تنظرها حقوق المؤلفين بوزارة الإعلام هي الدعوى الأولى من أربع قضايا، حيث رفع على الشيخ إضافة إلى ذلك أخرى أمام دار النشر في جدة، وثالثة في ديوان المظالم رفعها ضد القرني لأنه أقدم على توقيع عقد مع شركة موبايلي لتقديم خدمة دعائية، حيث تقدم رسائل للمشتركين بمقتطفات من الكتاب مقابل مبلغ مالي كبير.

أما الدعوى الرابعة فتقام أمام المحكمة وهي بخصوص ما قاله الشيخ حيث قال:"أهدي لسلوى 10 آلاف جنيه من عندي"، كما أنه اعترف بأنه سطا على الكتاب، وجاء ذلك خلال جلسة ودية، لكن زوج الكاتبة أساءه قول الشيخ لجملة "أهدي لها 10 آلاف جنيه" وهي دعوى اثبات واستفسار، فالكلام مسجل وهو لا يستطيع الإنكار بخصوص السطو، أما من ناحية أخرى فإن العرف في المملكة أنه لا يجوز أن تقول لرجل أنا أهدي زوجتك، فهذه قضية أخلاق.


حل ودي.. 


ويوضح أن الكاتبة قضت 4 سنوات حتى تنجز كتابها هذا، فلا يصح أن تتخلى عن حقوقها بهذا الشكل، وأن الشيخ اعتدى على حقوق الملكية الفكرية لها، وأنه لو أعلن في أي وقت استعداده للحل الودي فهم على أتم استعداد لذلك، إلا أنه يرفض الحل الودي، لأنه يعرف تبعاته.

وأكد أن الشيخ ومن خلال أحد الوسطاء أعلن عن موافقته على مسألة التعويض المادي، والذي يبلغ قيمته 10 مليون ريال إلا انه يرفض سحب الكتاب من السوق لأن ذلك يؤكد فكرة السرقة عليه بذلك.

لكن بالنسبة لوضع القضية فهي منتهية وهو واثق من نتيجتها والشيخ القرني ليس لديه شيء يقوم به سوى المماطلة، ومحاولة إطالة القضية، لكن في النهاية سيحكم لموكلته، وأنهم في ذلك التوقيت سيتجهون إلى مقاضاة دار النشر التي مازالت رغم إعلان الدعوى تروج للكتاب والكاتب.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

لا جديد
نفس الدعاوى السابقة
وقد ثبت بالدليل القاطع أنَّها هي البادئة بالسرقة من كتب الشيخ (الصور أعلاه)

----------


## الانباري البارع

أقول : المفروض شرعا على الشيخ عايض القرني ان يسحب الكتاب من السوق لان المكتوب مال ، وهذا المال ليس له وإنما لغيره فيجب اعادته ..
وانا ارى ان ذكر هذه القصة محلها وغيره.. حتى تكون رادعة لكل من يتعدى على جهود الاخرين ويسرقها..
ومن قال عن القرني انه لا يحتاج لذلك ..فأقول لما فعل ان كان لا يحتاج..

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

عائض القرنى مدان رسميا لسطوه على كتاب و نشره باسمه كذبا 

أدانت لجنة النظر في المخالفات التابعة لإدارة حقوق المؤلف والمشكلة بقرار من وزير الثقافة والإعلام رسميا الدكتور عايض القرني مؤلف كتاب ” لا تيأس ” في القضية المرفوعة من الاستاذة سلوى العضيدان مؤلفة كتاب ” هكذا هزموا اليأس ” .
ووفقا لموقع "الوئام "قال محامي العضيدان أن اللجنة الموكلة لها مهام النظر العلمي في الكتابين أنهت أعمالها بالتأكيد على وجود سطو واعتداء على كتاب موكلته وأنه حصل على تقرير اللجنة الذي حكم نهائياً بإدانة القرني .
وعن العقوبة المتوقعة أن تصدر قال المحامي أن اللجنة سترفع أوراقها لمسئولي وزارة الاعلام والتي من المتوقع أن تصدر حكمها خلال الأيام القادمة .



وبحسب اللوائح فإن العقوبات التي تترتب الاعتداء على أي حق من الحقوق المحمية المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام، أو ارتكاب مخالفة لأي حكم من أحكامه على النحو التالي :



أولاً : يعاقب كل من خالف حكماً من أحكام هذا النظام بعقوبة أو أكثر من العقوبات الآتية:
1 – الإنذار.



2 – غرامة مالية لا تزيد على مائتين وخمسين ألف ريال.



3 – إغلاق المنشأة المتعدية أو التي ساهمت في الاعتداء على حق المؤلف مدة لا تزيد على شهرين.



4 – مصادرة جميع نسخ المصنف، وكذا المواد المخصصة أو المستخدمة في ارتكاب التعدي على حقوق المؤلف.



5 – السجن مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر.



ثانياً : في حالة تكرار التعدي على المصنف نفسه أو غيره تجوز مضاعفة الحد الأعلى للعقوبة والغرامة والإغلاق.



ثالثاً : إذا رأت اللجنة أن المخالفة تستوجب عقوبة السجن أو غرامة مالية تزيد على مائة ألف ريال أو تستوجب شطب الترخيص، ترفع الموضوع للوزير لإحالته إلى ديون المظالم.



رابعاً : يجوز للجنة أن تقرر تعويضاً مالياً لصاحب حق المؤلف المعتدى عليه الذي يتقدم بالشكوى، ويكون التعويض متناسباً مع حجم الاعتداء والضرر الذي لحق به.



خامساً : يجوز للجنة أن تضمن قرارها عقوبة التشهير بحق المعتدي، ويكون النشر على نفقته وبالطريقة التي تراها اللجنة مناسبة.



سادساً : يجوز للجنة أن تضمن قرارها تعليق مشاركة المنشأة المعتدية في الأنشطة أو المناسبات أو المعارض إذا ضبطت المخالفة في مناسبة تجارية، على ألا تزيد مدة التعليق على عامين.



سابعاً : يجوز للجنة أن تصدر قراراً مؤقتاً بوقف طبع المصنف المعتدى عليه، أو إنتاجه، أو نشره، أو توزيعه، وإجراء الحجز التحفظي على النسخ والمواد والصور التي استخرجت منه، أو القيام بأي إجراء مؤقت تراه ضرورياً لحماية حق المؤلف، وذلك إلى حين الفصل النهائي في الشكوى أو التظلم






المصادر

http://www.neewslive.com/news.php?action=show&id=5668

http://www.al-marsd.com/news/view/30...-العضيدان.html

http://www.neewslive.com/news.php?action=show&id=5668

----------


## أمل*

سبحان الله ، سمعت للشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير كلاما عظيما حينما سئل عن رأيه في أحد الدعاة ممن عرف عنهم بعض الأخطاء ، حين سمع الشيخ السؤال سكت لمدة وبدأ على صوته التأثر ثم قال : لا ، أنا لا أتكلم عن الأشخاص ، ولاأزال أتذكر كلامه خاصة حينما أجد من يتجرأ في الحديث عن الآخرين وكأنه سيسأل عنه يوم القيامة 
 ليشتغل كل منا فيما ينفعه !
 ولنأخذ العلم من كبار العلماء.

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

مفكرة الاسلام: قررت لجنة متخصصة تغريم الشيخ عائض القرني بشأن اتهامه بسرقة كتاب "لا تيأس" من كاتبة سعودية.
وقضت لجنة حقوق المؤلف بوزارة الإعلام بتغريم الداعية السعودي عائض القرني مبلغ 330 ألف ريال سعودي، في القضية التي تقدمت بها الكاتبة السعودية سلوى العضيدان اتهمته فيها بالاعتداء على حقوقها الفكرية.وذكر موقع "العربية نت" أن المبلغ يشمل 30 ألفًا للحق العام، و300 ألف تعويضًا للكاتبة العضيدان، في الحكم الذي كانت تتساءل عنه الأوساط الثقافية السعودية. كما شمل الحكم سحب كتاب القرني "لا تيأس" من الأسواق، ومنعه من التداول، ووضعه بشكل رسمي على قائمة المنع حتى لا يدخل إلى المملكة.من جهته، علق المحامي عبدالرحمن اللاحم - الناشط الحقوقي المعني بحقوق الملكية الفكرية - على الحكم بأنه يقدم رسالة إيجابية للناس وأنه عليهم أن لا يتأخروا في التقدم إلى المؤسسات القضائية في حالة الاعتداء على حقوقهم الفكرية، وقال: إنه "لا أحد فوق القانون".وأضاف المحامي اللاحم أنه سعيد بالحكم، داعيًا المؤسسات القضائية إلى الاهتمام أكثر بقضايا حقوق الملكية الفكرية، خاصة وأنها تهيئ مناخًا للإبداع الحقيقي في السعودية.وحول توقيت تطبيق الحكم، وهل سيطبق فورًا؛ بيَّن اللاحم أن "الحكم قابل للاستئناف خلال 60 يومًا".

----------


## جلال الفضلي

كان الاحسن ان نناقش، مسالة حكم سرقة الابحاث ؟ وهل اخذ الفكرة دون نسبتها لصاحبها تعد سرقة ، وهل نقل الجملة بل الفصل من اخر دون العزو يعد السرقة، وماهو الظابط الذي يكون به الرجل سارق ابحاث؟
صحيح ان من بركة العلم العزو قال النووي رحمه الله تعالى : (( ..ومن النصيحةِ أن تضافَ الفائدةُ التي تُستغربُ
إلى قائلها , فمن فعل ذلك بُورك في علمه وحاله ومن أَوهمَ فيما يأخذه من كلام غيرِهِ أنه له فهو جديرٌ أن لا ينتفِع بعلمه ولا يبارك له في حالٍ )) 
وقال الإمام سفيان الثوري رحمه الله تعالى ـ كما في : "مواهب الجليل" (1/4) للحطاب ـ : "إن نسبة الفائدة إلى مفيدها من الصدق في العلم وشكره، وإن السكوت عن ذلك من الكذب في العلم وكفره" أ.هـ
لكن من حيث اطلاق السرقة ، فهنا لابد من النظر في المسالة ، فاننا نجد الشوكاني ينقل كثيرا من كلام الحافظ ابن حجر بل تجد صفحة باكملها ، ونجد الدميري في شرحه للمنهاج كلماته في بعض الاماكن ان لم نقل كثير تشابه كلمات ابن الملقن ولا ندري من نقل ممن ، وهكذا قيل عن الروضة لابن قدامه ، وووو
هنا نقول ما هو الظابط الذي يكون هذا العمل جرما ويعد سرقة، في سرقة مجهود او انتحاله ،
ولايفهم من كلامي اني ادافع عن الذين ياخذون الابحاث دون نسبتها ، لكن نريد من نلطق عليه انه سارق البحق ومن لا نستيطع ان نطلق عليه هذا اللقب ، مع ما رايت من فعل بعض العلماء ، اذكر ان هناك قانون عالمي في سرقة الابحاث او الافكار انه اذا اخذ اكثر من 30% ترفع عليه قضية لا ادري هل هذه المعلومة صحيحة 
ارجو من احد الباحثين دراسة المسالة مع الافادة 
ارجو ان الموضوع فهم

----------


## العلم الهيب

المثير في حوارات المشاركين أنها تكثر في القضايا المتعلقة بنقد اهل الصلاح وطلاب العلم وتقل في غيرها، ونصيحتي لإخواني في نقاط سريعة: لا للهوى - لالسوء الظن- لاتفرح بعيب تلصقه بمؤمن- لاتزين لك نفسك باب المعصية بثوب النصيحة- التثبت - ترك الفضول في الكتابة فضلا عن الكذب والأوهام - اجعل الخوف من مقام الرب بين عينيك

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

أعلن الشاعر المصري سمير فراج لوكالة أنباء الشعر عن نيته مقاضاة الشيخ عائض القرني متهما إياه بسرقة كتابه ونسبه إلى نفسه، وذلك أمام القضاء السعودي،لتكون بذلك ثاني دعوى بذات الصدد يواجهها الشيخ القرني، وذلك اتهام الكاتبة السعودية سلوى العضيدان بسرقة القرني أحد مؤلفاتها.

وقد أكد الشاعر المصري سمير فراج أن القرني سرق كتابه"شعراء قتلهم شعرهم" والذي صدر عن مكتبة مدبولي في عام 1997، ونسبه لنفسه تحت عنوان "قصائد قتلت أصحابها"، مشيرا إلى أنه اكتشف السرقة منذ ما يزيد على ست سنوات إلا أنه لم يكن يجد وسيله لمقاضاة القرني، حتى جاءت قضية العضيدان و منها أحس فعلا بنزاهة القضاء السعودي الذي أنصف الكاتبة سلوى العيضدان وهو ما شجعه على رفع القضية للمحاكم السعودية.

----------


## محمد عماد

الحكم على عائض القرني في قضية سرقة كتاب "لا تيأس"
قضت لجنة حقوق المؤلف بوزارة الإعلام بتغريم الداعية السعودي عائض القرني مبلغ 330 ألف ريال سعودي، في القضية التي تقدمت بها الكاتبة السعودية سلوى العضيدان اتهمته فيها بالاعتداء على حقوقها الفكرية.

 ووفقاً لمصادر فإن المبلغ يشمل 30 ألفاً للحق العام، و300 ألف تعويضاً للكاتبة العضيدان، في الحكم الذي كانت تتساءل عنه الأوساط الثقافية السعودية، كما شمل الحكم سحب كتاب القرني "لا تيأس" من الأسواق، ومنعه من التداول، ووضعه بشكل رسمي على قائمة المنع حتى لا يدخل إلى المملكة.

 من جهته علق المحامي عبدالرحمن اللاحم الناشط الحقوقي المعني بحقوق الملكية الفكرية على الحكم بأنه يقدم رسالة إيجابية للناس وأنه عليهم أن لا يتأخروا في التقدم إلى المؤسسات القضائية في حالة الاعتداء على حقوقهم الفكرية، وقال إنه "لا أحد فوق القانون".

 وقال المحامي اللاحم إنه سعيد بالحكم، داعيا المؤسسات القضائية إلى الاهتمام أكثر بقضايا حقوق الملكية الفكرية، خاصة وأنها تهيئ مناخا للإبداع الحقيقي في السعودية.

 وحول توقيت تطبيق الحكم، وهل سيطبق فورا؛ قال اللاحم إن "الحكم قابل للاستئناف خلال 60 يوما" .

----------


## محمد اديب الدمشقي

للهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه  وارنا الباطل باطلا  وارزقنا اجتنابهربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد اذ هديتناربنا لاتجعل في قلوبنا غلا  للذين امنوا

----------


## عصام الدين سرالختم

> لا اعتقد شخص مثل القرني يحتاج لذلك وربما هنالك توارد افكار الرجل يملك ارث علمي ممنهج 
> 
> وعرف عن القرني دماثه الخلق وقوة وسلامة الطرح ولا يحتاج لمثل هذا


لكن لما ذا قبل بالتسوية إن لم يكن نقل الكتاب نصا لا معنى

أما الإخوة الذين يتحدثون عن التشهير فمثل هذه المساجلات قديمة بين العلماء 
فقد كتب كثيرا عن السرقات الأدبية .
نتمنى أن يعتذر الشيخ للمؤلفة إن ثبت ذلك عليه من المحكمة ، وهذ لايضيره بشيئ.

----------


## آل عبدالكريم

ما آخر أخبار القضية؟

----------

